# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  किसी भी गाने की  lyrics

## mzone420

दोस्तों इस सूत्र में मैं आप लोगों को किसी भी गाने की  lyrics उपलब्ध कराने क प्रयास करूँगा.....


तो दोस्तों किसी भी गाने के बोल जानिए....


अपनी रेकुएस्ट बताइए....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पथर की हवेली.......किस मोर पे जाती है ....सायद सही लिख नही पा रहा हूँ दोस्त , हो सके तो दे दो

----------


## mzone420

*फिल्म : दिल्ली बेली (Delhi Belly)*
*गायक : राम संपत*

डैडी मुझसे बोला, तू ग़लती है मेरी
तुझपे ज़िंदगानी गिल्टी है मेरी
साबुन की शक़ल में, बेटा तू तो निकला केवल झाग
झाग झाग...
भाग ......
भाग भाग......


ओ माई गोड लग गयी
क्या से क्या हुआ
देखा तो कटोरा
झाँका तो कुवां 

पिद्दी जैस्सा चूहा
दूंम पकड़ा तो निकला काला नाग
नाग नाग
भाग...
भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग....

आँधी आई आँधी आई आँधी आई..
भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग....
आँधी आई है...

हे...हे ........
किसने किसको लूटा
किसका माथा कैसे फूटा
क्या पता....
हैया वी हवें'ट क्लू ....

इतना ही पता है, आगे दौड़ें तो भला है
पीछे तो, एक राक्षस फाडे मुँह
एक आँधी आई है, संदेसा लाई है..
यॅ..

भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग....
आँधी आई है आँधी आई है
आँधी आई है...
भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग...
आँधी आई है.

भाग भाग.......

हम तो है कबूतर दो पहिए का एक स्कूटर ज़िंदगी
जो धकेलो तो चले
अरे किस्मत की है क्ड्की, रोटी कपड़ा और लड़की तीनो ही
पापड़ बेलो तो मिले ..
यह भेजा गार्ड्न है, और टेंशन माली है.. यॅ..
मन का तानपूरा, फ्रस्ट्रेशन मे छेड़े एक ही राग
राग राग....
भाग.....

भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग....
हे आँधी आई है आँधी आई है
 आँधी आई है...

भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के "बोस डी के" भाग...

डैडी मुझसे बोला, तू ग़लती है मेरी
तुझपे ज़िंदगानी गिल्टी है मेरी
साबुन की शक़ल में, बेटा तू तो निकला केवल झाग
झाग झाग झाग
भाग

भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग....

आँधी आई आँधी आई आँधी आई
भाग भाग डी के बोस, डी के बोस, डी के बोस
भाग भाग डी के बोस डी के भाग....

आँधी आई है...

----------


## mzone420

> पथर की हवेली.......किस मोर पे जाती है ....सायद सही लिख नही पा रहा हूँ दोस्त , हो सके तो दे दो




थोडा डिटेल में बताएँगे??? क्या ये गज़ल है??

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> थोडा डिटेल में बताएँगे??? क्या ये गज़ल है??


किसी पुरानी फिल्म की मशहूर गजल है मित्र

----------


## mzone420

> किसी पुरानी फिल्म की मशहूर गजल है मित्र



मुझे लगता है आप इसकी बात कर रहे है शायद .....

फिल्म: आंधी 
गुलज़ार 
गायक:किशोर दा और लता दी 

इस मोड़ से जाते हैं
कुछ सुस्त कदम रस्ते
कुछ तेज कदम राहे

पत्थर की हवेली को
शीशे के घरोंदो में
तिनको के नशेमन तक
इस मोड़ से जाते है

इस मोड़ से जाते हैं

आँधी की तरह उड़कर
एक राह गुजरती है
शरमाती हुयी कोई
कदमो से उतरती है
इन रेशमी राहों में
इक राह तो वो होगी
तुम तक जो पहुचती है
इस मोड़ से जाती है
इस मोड़ से जाते हैं

एक दूर से आती है
पास आके पलटती है
एक राह अकेली सी
रुकती है ना चलती है

 ये सोच के बैठी हूँ
एक राह तो वो होगी
तुम तक जो पहुचती है
इस मोड़ से जाती है
इस मोड़ से जाते हैं
कुछ सुस्त कदम रस्ते
कुछ तेज कदम राहे

पत्थर की हवेली को
शीशे के घरोंदो में
तिनको के नशेमन तक
इस मोड़ से जाते है

 इस मोड़ से जाते हैं....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे लगता है आप इसकी बात कर रहे है शायद .....
> 
> फिल्म: आंधी 
> गुलज़ार 
> गायक:किशोर दा और लता दी 
> 
> इस मोड़ से जाते हैं
> कुछ सुस्त कदम रस्ते
> कुछ तेज कदम राहे
> ...


 बिलकुल ठीक , धन्यवाद मित्र ....

----------


## mzone420

> बिलकुल ठीक , धन्यवाद मित्र ....




*आपका स्वागत है मित्र...*

----------


## mzone420

कोई रेकुएस्ट नहीं?? चलिए मैं अपनी तरफ से एक और गाने के बोल पोस्ट कर देता हूँ. दिल्ली बेली का कीर्ति सगाथिया द्वारा गया गया एक मज़ेदार गाना:clap::clap:..   ...

*नक्क्द वाले डिस्को*


तेरी तिरछी नज़र ने दिल को कर दिया पेंचर
तेरी तिरछी नज़र ने दिल को कर दिया पेंचर
ओये पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर

तेरी तिरछी नज़र ने दिल को कर दिया पेंचेर
नक्कदवाले  डिस्को, उधारवाले खिस्को
नक्कदवाले  डिस्को, उधारवाले खिस्को
सा नि रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे रे


नक्कदवाले  डिस्को, उधारवाले खिस्को
नक्कदवाले  डिस्को, उधारवाले खिस्को

तुमको देखा तो खो गया
मैं फेल इन लव सा हो गया
सोचा तुमने भी हिंट दिया
लेकिन सैंडल का प्रिंट दिया
दिल टुकड़े टुकड़े हो गया
उस दिन मैं जल्दी सो गया
होये मारा तूने लेफ्ट राइट ऐंड सेंटर
होये सॅंडल सॅंडल सॅंडल सॅंडल सॅंडल

ओ तेरी तिरछी  नज़र ने दिल को कर दिया पेंचेर
हे उधार नक्क्द, उधार नक्क्द डिस्को
डिस्को डिस्को, डिस्को डिस्को
डिस्को खिस्को , डिस्को खिस्को, डिस्को खिस्को, डिस्को खिस्को
डिस्को .. डिस्को , डिस्को .. डिस्को , डिस्को .. खिस्को
खिस्को खिस्को खिस्को
उधारवाले

इस दिल की नकदी ले लो ना
और प्यार उधारा दे दो ना
मेरी किस्मत में है छेद कोई
बेबी इसको और खुरेदो ना
मेरे लाखों सपने टूटें हैं
सब मौके हाथ से छूटे हैं
हाए मार ना मार ना इनकारों के हंटर 
ओये पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर

ओ तेरी तिरछी  नज़र ने दिल को कर दिया पेंचेर
तेरी तिरछी  नज़र ने दिल को कर दिया पेंचेर
ओये पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर पेंचेर
तेरी नक्कदवाले  डिस्को, उधारवाले खिस्को
खिस्को .. खिस्को
नक्कदवाले  डिस्को...

----------


## Neelima

mzone420 जी,
कृपया इस गज़ल के बोल देने का कष्ट करें ।

----------


## mzone420

> mzone420 जी,
> कृपया इस गज़ल के बोल देने का कष्ट करें ।




नीलिमा जी ... बहुत ही प्यारा गाना है ये फिल्म 'बाज़ार' का ....

लता दी की मदहोश कर देने वाली आवाज़ और मीर तकी मीर का लिखा हुआ और खय्याम ने अपने संगीत से सजाया है ऐस गाने को जिसमें उर्दू क बहुत ही ज्यादा इस्तेमाल किया है मीर साहब ने....

*दिखाई दिए यूँ कि बेखुद किया-२
हमें आप से भी जुदा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ

जबीं सजदा करते ही करते गई-२
हक़-ए-बंदगी यूँ अदा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ

परस्तिश की याँ तक कि ऐ बुत तुझे-२
नज़र में सभों की ख़ुदा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ

बहुत आरजू  थी गली की तेरी-२
सो यास-ए-लहू में नहा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ   * 


इसका पूरा अर्थ तो मुझे भी नहीं मालूम...

----------


## mzone420

चलिए मेरी तरफ से एक और गाने के बोल जो लिखा है सुल्तानपुरी साहेब ने,, फिल्म क नाम है बुड्ढा मिल गया और गया है किशोर दा ने और संगीत दिया है आर.डी.बर्मन जी ने.....


*रात कली एक ख्वाब में आई, और गले का हार हुई
सुबह को जब हम नींद से जागे, आँख तुम्ही से चार हुई
रात कली एक ख्वाब में आई, और गले का हार हुई

चाहे कहो इसे, मेरी मोहब्बत, चाहे हँसीं में उड़ा दो
ये क्या हुआ मुझे, मुझको खबर नहीं, हो सके, तुम ही बता दो
तुमने कदम जो, रखा ज़मीं पर, सीने में क्यों झंकार हुई
रात कली ....

आँखोंमें काजल, और लटोंमें, काली घटा का बसेरा
साँवली सूरत, मोहनी मूरत, सावन रुत का सवेरा
जबसे ये मुखड़ा, दिल मे खिला है, दुनिया मेरी गुलज़ार हुई
रात कली....

यूँ तो हसीनों के, महजबीनों के, होते हैं रोज़ नज़ारे
पर उन्हें देख के, देखा है जब तुम्हें, तुम लगे और भी प्यारे
बाहों में ले लूँ, ऐसी तमन्ना, एक नहीं, कई बार हुई
रात कली........*

----------


## Teach Guru

*हिंदी सिनेमा का आज तक का सबसे शुद्ध हिंदी गाना 
सन १९७१ में फिल्म  हम तुम और वोह में किशोर कुमार ने गाया था
आज भी इस आने का कोई मुकाबला नहीं ,
इससे शुद्ध हिंदी गाना शायद और कोई है ही नहीं ,
आप गुनगुना कर देखे और बताएं ये गाना केसा लगा | 


प्रिये
प्रिये
प्रिये
प्रिये प्रानेस्वरी, ह्रिदेस्वरी
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें 
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें  
प्रिये प्रानेस्वरी

ये चक्षु तेरे चंचल चंचल 
ये चक्षु तेरे चंचल चंचल 
ये कुंतल भी श्यामल श्यामल
ये अधर धरे जीवन ज्वाला
ये रूप चन्द्र शीतल शीतल 
ओ कामिनी 
ओ कामिनी प्रेम विशेष करें 
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें 
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें  

हो संचित पावों की आशा 
हो संचित पावों की आशा 
सुन व्यतीत हृदय की मधुर भाषा
सर्वस्व समर्पन कर दें हम 
करूं पूर्ण हमारी अभिलाषा 
गज गामिनी
गज गामिनी दूर कलेस करें 
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें 
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें  
प्रिये प्रानेस्वरी

हम भ्रमर नहीं इस योवन के
हम भ्रमर नहीं इस योवन के
हम याचक हैं मन उपवन के
हम भाव पुष्प कर दें अर्पण 
साकार करो सपने मन के
मन मोहिनी
मन मोहिनी मन में प्रवेश करें
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें 
यदि आप हमें आदेश करें तो 
प्रेम का हम श्री गणेश करें  
प्रिये प्रानेस्वरी....*

----------


## Neelima

mzone420 जी,
आपका हार्दिक आभार । एक और गाना "चन्दन-सा बदन चंचल चितवन" (सरस्वती-चन्द्र) के बोल भी देने का कष्ट करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*
नीलिमा जी आपकी फरमाइश मैं पूरी किये देता हू | ये लो .............

गाना : चन्दन सा बदन, चंचल चितवन
चित्रपट : सरस्वती चन्द्र 
संगीतकार :  कल्याणजी - आनंदजी
गीतकार :  इन्दीवर 
गायक :  मुकेश
-----------------------------
चन्दन सा बदन चंचल चितवन
धीरे से तेरा ये मुस्काना
मुझे दोष न देना जग वालों -२
हो जाऊँ अगर मैं दीवाना
चन्दन सा ...

ये काम कमान भँवे तेरी
पलकों के किनारे कजरारे
माथे पर सिंदूरी सूरज
होंठों पे दहकते अंगारे
साया भी जो तेरा पड़ जाए -२ 
आबाद हो दिल का वीराना
चन्दन सा ...

तन भी सुंदर मन भी सुंदर
तू सुंदरता की मूरत है
किसी और को शायद कम होगी
मुझे तेरी बहुत ज़रूरत है
पहले भी बहुत मैं तरसा हूँ -२ 
तू और न मुझको तरसाना
चन्दन सा ...
--------------------------
*

----------


## long

> मुझे लगता है आप इसकी बात कर रहे है शायद .....
> 
> फिल्म: आंधी 
> गुलज़ार 
> गायक:किशोर दा और लता दी 
> 
> इस मोड़ से जाते हैं
> कुछ सुस्त कदम रस्ते
> कुछ तेज कदम राहे
> ...



बहुत बढ़िया भाई 
बहुत अच्छा विषय चुना है आपने 
++ काबुल करे

----------


## mzone420

*सूत्र में सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र.....

आपने सच कहा ये गाना बहुत ही अच्छा है.वैसे बोल सुनकर कोई कह नहीं सकता की ये एक मस्ती क गाना है.......*




> *हिंदी सिनेमा का आज तक का सबसे शुद्ध हिंदी गाना 
> सन १९७१ में फिल्म  हम तुम और वोह में किशोर कुमार ने गाया था
> आज भी इस आने का कोई मुकाबला नहीं ,
> इससे शुद्ध हिंदी गाना शायद और कोई है ही नहीं ,
> आप गुनगुना कर देखे और बताएं ये गाना केसा लगा | 
> 
> 
> प्रिये
> प्रिये
> ...

----------


## mzone420

धन्यवाद मित्रों......





> बहुत बढ़िया भाई 
> बहुत अच्छा विषय चुना है आपने 
> ++ काबुल करे





> *
> नीलिमा जी आपकी फरमाइश मैं पूरी किये देता हू | ये लो .............
> 
> गाना : चन्दन सा बदन, चंचल चितवन
> चित्रपट : सरस्वती चन्द्र 
> संगीतकार :  कल्याणजी - आनंदजी
> गीतकार :  इन्दीवर 
> गायक :  मुकेश
> -----------------------------
> ...

----------


## Teach Guru

> *सूत्र में सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र.....
> 
> आपने सच कहा ये गाना बहुत ही अच्छा है.वैसे बोल सुनकर कोई कह नहीं सकता की ये एक मस्ती क गाना है.......*



*मित्रों का सहयोग करना इस दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा फर्ज है |*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्रों का सहयोग करना इस दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा फर्ज है |*


*आपने बिल्कुल सही कहा...धन्यवाद..*

----------


## badboy123455

*चुपके चुपके रात दिन आंसू बहाना याद हे 

ये इक गजल हे कृपया इसे भी पोस्ट करे*

----------


## mzone420

> *चुपके चुपके रात दिन आंसू बहाना याद हे 
> 
> ये इक गजल हे कृपया इसे भी पोस्ट करे*


*बहुत ही प्यारी गज़ल है गुलाम अली साहब की....
फिल्म क नाम है 'निकाह' और लिखा है हसरत मोहानी नें और संगीत भी दिया है गुलाम अली साहब नें....*




चुपके चुपके रात दिन आँसू बहाना याद है
हम को अब तक आशिक़ी का वो ज़माना याद है

खींच लेना वो मेरा परदे का कोना दफ़-अ-तन
और दुपट्टे में वो तेरा मुँह छुपाना याद है

बेरुखी के साथ सुनना दर्द-ए-दिल की दासताँ
वो कलाई में तेरा कंगन घुमाना याद है

वक़्त-ए-रुख्सत अलविदा का लफ़्ज़ कहने के लिये
वो तेरे सूखे लबों का थर-थराना याद है

चोरी चोरी हम से तुम आकर मिले थे जिस जगह
मुद्दतें गुज़रीं पर अब तक वो ठिकाना याद है

दोपहर की धूप में मेरे बुलाने के लिये
वो छज्जे पर तेरा नंगे पाँव आना याद है

तुझसे मिलते ही वो बेबाक़ हो जाना मेरा
और तेरा दाँतों में वो उंगली दबाना याद है

तुझ को जब तंहा कभी पाना तो अज़्राहे-लिहाज़
हाल-ए-दिल बातों ही बातों में जताना याद है

आ गया अगर वस्ल की शब भी कहीं ज़िक़्र-ए-फ़िरक़
वो तेरा रो रो के भी मुझको रुलाना याद है...

----------


## badboy123455

> *बहुत ही प्यारी गज़ल है गुलाम अली साहब की....
> फिल्म क नाम है 'निकाह' और लिखा है हसरत मोहानी नें और संगीत भी दिया है गुलाम अली साहब नें....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> चुपके चुपके रात दिन आँसू बहाना याद है
> हम को अब तक आशिक़ी का वो ज़माना याद है
> 
> ...


*धन्यवाद मित्र रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे*

----------


## mzone420

> *धन्यवाद मित्र रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे*




*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मित्र....*

----------


## mzone420

तो पेश है मेरी तरफ से एक और नज़राना .....

मोहसिन अली तकवी द्वारा लिखा गुलाम अली जी ने ही सुरों से सजाया है इस गाने को..... "आवारगी" 




*ये दिल, ये पागल दिल मेरा, क्यों बुझ गया, आवारगी
इस दश्त में इक शहर था, वो क्या हुआ, आवारगी

कल शब मुझे बे-शक्ल सी, आवाज़ ने चौँका दिया
मैंने कहा तू कौन है, उसने कहा, आवारगी

इक तू कि सदियों से, मेरे हम-राह भी हम-राज़ भी
इक मैं कि तेरे नाम से न-आश्ना, आवारगी

ये दर्द की तनहाइयाँ, ये दश्त का वीरां सफ़र
हम लोग तो उक्ता गये अपनी सुना, आवारगी

इक अजनबी झोंके ने पूछा, मेरे ग़म का सबब
सहरा की भीगी रेत मैंने लिखा, आवारगी

ले अब तो दश्त-ए-शब की, सारी वुस'अतें सोने लगीं
अब जागना होगा हमें कब तक बता, आवारगी

कल रात तनहा चाँद को, देखा था मैंने ख़्वाब में
'मोह्सिन' मुझे रास आयेगी शायद सदा, आवारगी*

----------


## mzone420

फिल्म 'चलते-चलते' का ये गाना मुझे बहुत ही पसंद है जो किशोर दा ने गाया है और बप्पी दा नें दिया है संगीत और लिखा है अमित खन्ना जी ने...





*चलते चलते, मेरे ये गीत याद रखना
कभी अलविदा ना कहना
कभी अलविदा ना कहना
रोते हँसते, बस यूँही तुम
गुनगुनाते रहना
कभी अलविदा .....

प्यार करते करते, हम तुम कहीं खो जाएंगे
इन्ही बहारों के, आँचल में थक के सो जाएंगे
सपनों को फिर भी, तुम यूँही सजाते रहना
कभी अलविदा ........

बीच राह में दिलवर, बिछड़ जाएं कहीं हम अगर
और सूनी सी लगे तुम्हें, जीवन की ये डगर
हम लौट आएंगे, तुम यूँही बुलाते रहना
कभी अलविदा ......


चलते चलते .....
रोते हँसते..... 

अलविदा तो अंत है
और अंत किसने देखा
ये जुदाई ही
मिलन है जो हम ने देखा
यादों में आकर
तुम यूँही गाते रहना
कभी अलविदा....*

----------


## Teach Guru

> फिल्म 'चलते-चलते' का ये गाना मुझे बहुत ही पसंद है जो किशोर दा ने गाया है और बप्पी दा नें दिया है संगीत और लिखा है अमित खन्ना जी ने...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *चलते चलते, मेरे ये गीत याद रखना
> कभी अलविदा ना कहना
> कभी अलविदा ना कहना
> ......*


बहुत बढिया मित्र ये एक अच्छा गीत है |

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत बढिया मित्र ये एक अच्छा गीत है |


* 
सही कहा आपने ....
सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र........*

----------


## mzone420

फिल्म जंगली और गाया है लता दी नें....

*जा जा जा मेरे बचपन, कहीं जा के छुप नादां 
ये सफ़र है अब मुश्किल, आने को है तूफ़ाँ
जा जा जा मेरे बचपन.....

(ज़िंदगी को नये रंग मिलने लगे
एक किरन छू गयी, फूल खिलने लगे ) 
जा जा जा मेरे बचपन....

(एक कसक हर घड़ी दिल में रहने लगी
जो के तड़पा गयी, फिर भी अच्छी लगी ) 
जा जा जा मेरे बचपन...*

----------


## mzone420

*दोस्तों ये गाना मेरे पास बहुत पहले से था पर सुना आज... अभी तक ६ बार सुन चूका हू लगातार.. बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है.. आप भी सुने और बताये कैसा है ये गाना....

गायक हें.. बब्बू मान..*





मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया,
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया,
आज बहुत रोया के आराम आया!
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया,

लाख छुपाया इस ज़माने से, 
लाख छुपाया इस ज़माने से,
मेरी ही गज़ल में आखिर तेरा नाम आया,
आज बहुत रोया के आराम आया!
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया,

छोड दी कब कि जिंदगी हमने,
छोड दी कब कि जिंदगी हमने,
छोड के जब सहर तेरा अपने गावं आया 
आज बहुत रोया के आराम आया!
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया


सो रहा था चैन से कबर में 
सो रहा था चैन से कबर में 
उठ गया सर पे अचानक जो तेरा पैर आया !
आज बहुत रोया के आराम आया!
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया..


हशर का दिन है आज जसन मनाओ
हशर का दिन है आज जसन मनाओ
बाँध के देखो आज सर पे कफ़न 'मान' आया!
आज बहुत रोया के आराम आया!
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया
मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया



*दोस्तों बताएये कैसा है ये गाना????:question::question:*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *दोस्तों ये गाना मेरे पास बहुत पहले से था पर सुना आज... अभी तक ६ बार सुन चूका हू लगातार.. बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है.. आप भी सुने और बताये कैसा है ये गाना....
> 
> गायक हें.. बब्बू मान..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया,
> ...


*यार इस गाने ने तो पुरानी यादें ताजा कर दी बहुत ही लाजवाब गाना है |*

----------


## mzone420

> *यार इस गाने ने तो पुरानी यादें ताजा कर दी बहुत ही लाजवाब गाना है |*



*
सही कहा यार लाजवाब गाना है...*

----------


## mzone420

:bloom: दोस्तों जो लोग गज़ल पसंद करते है, वो मुन्नी बेगम को तो ज़रूर जानते होंगे.... पेश है उन्ही एक एक शानदार गज़ल... अच्छा लगे तो बताइएगा .... :bloom:  :bloom: 








*
मजबूर करके फिर मेरे यार ले चलो, 
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो 
मजबूर कर के फिर मुझे मेरे यार ले चलो
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो

शायद ये मेरा वहम हो, मेरा खयाल हो
शायद ये मेरा वहम हो, मेरा खयाल हो
मुमकिन है मेरे बाद से, मेरा मलाल हो 
मुमकिन है मेरे बाद से, मेरा मलाल हो
पछता रहा हो फिर मुझे, दर से उठा के वो
बैठा हो मेरी राह में, आँखें बिछा  के वो
उसनें भी तो किया था मुझे प्यार ,ले चलो 


उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो

उसकी गली को जानता, पहचानता हूँ मैं
उसकी गली को जानता, पहचानता हूँ मैं 
वो मेरे क़त्लगाह हैं, ये मानता हू मैं
वो मेरे क़त्लगाह हैं, ये मानता हू मैं 
उसकी गली में मौत, मुकद्द्दर की बात है 
शायद ये मौत अहलेवफ़ा की हयात है, 
मैं खुद भी मांगता हूँ, तलबगार ले चलो 
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो 
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे, एक बार ले चलो

अब उस गली में कोई ना आएगा मेरे बाद,
अब उस गली में कोई ना आएगा मेरे बाद,
उस दर पे खून कौन बहाएगा मेरे बाद 

मैंने तो सं-ए-इश्क से टकराकर अपना सर
वल्लाह कर दिए थे लहू से वबां मगर,
फिर मुन्तज़र है वो, दरों दीवार ले चलो
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे एक बार ले चलो 
मजबूर करके फिर मुझे मेरे यार ले चलो,
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे एक बार ले चलो
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे एक बार ले चलो  
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे एक बार ले चलो  
उसकी गली में फिर मुझे एक बार ले चलो,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,    
*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मित्र mzone420 मुझे बाबु मान के गाने "दिल ता पागल है दो घडियां रो के चुप करिजा" के बोल चाहिए , ये "सोन दी जड़ी" म्यूजिक अलबम से है मैं आपके जवाब के इन्तजार में हूँ..........*

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही सुन्दंर सुत्र कि रचना कि है आपने क्या आप फिल्म दे दना दन का सब रिश्ते नाते हस्के तोड दु उपलब्ध करा सकते है धन्यवाद

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र mzone420 मुझे बाबु मान के गाने "दिल ता पागल है दो घडियां रो के चुप करिजा" के बोल चाहिए , ये "सोन दी जड़ी" म्यूजिक अलबम से है मैं आपके जवाब के इन्तजार में हूँ..........*


दोस्त ये रही आपकी फरमाइश.... बहुत ही अच्छा गाना है बब्बू मान का ... 




*(Intro)
दिल ताँ दिल है, दिल ताँ की है,
दिल ताँ दिल है, दिल ताँ की है,
एन्नु छेर छेर के तेन्नू मिलदा की  है 

(chorus)
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
जित्थे सारी दुनिया चडी तेरे बिन वी सरजों 
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ

(verse 1)
दिल नाल दिल कदी मिल्याही नै
प्यार दा सी जिस्मानी
थाथिया ठंडिया साहा लेह्के टूर गेया दिल दे जानी
दिल नाल दिल कदी मिल्याही नै
प्यार दा सी जिस्मानी
थाथिया ठंडिया साहा लेह्के टूर गेया दिल दे जानी
कोई रु दा साथी नै
कोई रु दा साथी नै
एह लुयस बी एक दिन रुक्जौं
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ

(verse 2)
हर वेले केव रहे वजोंदा असन दी शेहनाही
इक दिन तेनु सरदावेगी यादोंदी घर माही
हर वेले केव रहे वजोंदा असन दी शेहनाही 
इक दिन तेनु सरदावेगी यादोंदी घर माही
की पता सी मेनू है  
की पता सी मेनू है
हिजर दा बदर वस्जु 
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ


(verse 3)
छड नसीबा गम था हुंदे जिंदगी दा सरमाया 
बेमुर्वथ लोका कोला अपना आप गवाया 
छड नसीबा गम था हुंदे जिंदगी दा सरमाया
बेमुर्वथ लोका कोला अपना आप गवाया
जिथे एना फत का दे  
जिथे एना फत का दे
एह पीरा वी चर जाऊ  

दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
जित्थे सारी दुनिया चडी तेरे बिन वी सरजों
दिल ताँ पागल है दो घड़ियाँ रो के चुप करिजौ
*

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत ही सुन्दंर सुत्र कि रचना कि है आपने क्या आप फिल्म दे दना दन का सब रिश्ते नाते हस्के तोड दु उपलब्ध करा सकते है धन्यवाद


 :bloom: भाई आपका गाना ये रहा ........
*
You and I
Will be together til the end of time
I promise I’ll never let you go
Now that i know you love me
You and I
Will be together til the end of time
I promise I’ll never let you go
Now that i know you love me
चलूँ मैं तेरे पीछे पीछे 
बाकी सारे बंधन तोड़ दूँ 
जो तेरे तक ना जाये
उस रस्ते को छोड दूँ 
हर ख्याब मेरा उम्मीद मेरी 
मैं तुझसे जोड़ दूँ
सब रिश्ते नाते हसकर तोड़ दूँ 
बस तुझसे दिल का रिश्ता जोड़ दूँ
जोड़ दूँ 
सब रिश्ते नाते हसके तोड़ दूँ 
बस तुझसे दिल क रिश्ता जोड़ दूँ
You and I
Will be together til the end of time
I promise I’ll never let you go
Now that i know you love me
You and I
Will be together til the end of time
I promise I’ll never let you go
Now that i know you love me
जुड गई जुड गई
तुझसे ये मेरी जिंदगी
मैंने तो पायी तुझमें मेरी हर खुशी
कह गई कह गई 
मुझसे खुद यह बातें तेरी 
अक्सर ख़यालों में हूँ तेरे 
मैं कहीं
देखूं में तुझे 
लम्हा लम्हा हर पल 
आपने सीने में रखूं 
हर सुबह तुझसे मिलने की चाहत
में मैं जगूं 
एक तू ही तो है होठों की हसी 
चेहरे क नूर तू
सब रिश्ते नाते हसके तोड़ दूँ 
बस तुझसे दिल का रिश्ता जोड़ दूँ 
सब रिश्ते नाते हसके तोड़ दूँ 
बस तुझसे दिल का रिश्ता जोड़ दूँ
...................
बस गई बस गई मुझमें 
अब है ये बस गई 
साँसों से आये हर दम 
खुसबू जो तेरी
छा गई छा गई 
मुझपर ये जो है छा गयी 
बदली है शायद ये तो तेरे इश्क की 
येही है मेरे दिल की हसरत पहरों 
तुझसे बातें मैं करूँ 
हो सारी बातें तुझपे खतम 
और तुझसे हो शुरू 
फिर वक्त भी ये रुक जाए वहीँ 
हो जब भी साथ तू
सब रिश्ते नाते हसके तोड़ दूँ 
बस तुझसे दिल क रिश्ता जोड़ दूँ जोड़ दूँ 
सब रिश्ते नाते हसके तोड़ दूँ
You and I
Will be together til the end of time
I promise I’ll never let you go
Now that i know you love me
You and I
Will be together til the end of time
I promise I’ll never let you go
Now that i know you love me

*

----------


## mzone420

आज का तोहफ़ा मेरी तरफ से... फिल्म आनन्द से ........





*ज़िंदगी ...
कैसी है पहेली, हाए
कभी तो हंसाये
कभी ये रुलाये
ज़िंदगी ....

कभी देखो मन नहीं जागे
पीछे पीछे सपनों के भागे
एक दिन सपनों का राही
चला जाए सपनों के आगे कहाँ
ज़िंदगी ....

जिन्होने सजाए यहाँ मेले
सुख-दुख संग-संग झेले
वही चुनकर ख़ामोशी
यूँ चली जाए अकेले कहाँ
ज़िंदगी...*

----------


## jai 123

> You and I
> Will be together til the end of time
> I promise I’ll never let you go
> Now that i know you love me
> You and I
> Will be together til the end of time
> I promise I’ll never let you go
> Now that i know you love me
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]


आपका बहुत बहुप धन्यवाद आपका सुत्र सबसे अलग व शानदार है

----------


## mzone420

> आपका बहुत बहुप धन्यवाद आपका सुत्र सबसे अलग व शानदार है


उत्त्सह्वर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र......

----------


## Teach Guru

*मित्र mzone420 आपका सूत्र सभी सूत्र  से निराला है , 
मुझे मो. अज़ीज़  के गाने "सावन का महीना आया है घटा से बरसा है पानी " के बोल चाहिए ,
 ये शायद "आई मिलन की  रात " फिल्म का है..........*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र mzone420 आपका सूत्र सभी सूत्र  से निराला है , 
> मुझे मो. अज़ीज़  के गाने "सावन का महीना आया है घटा से बरसा है पानी " के बोल चाहिए ,
>  ये शायद "आई मिलन की  रात " फिल्म का है..........*


:down::down:




धन्यवाद दोस्त......
अनुराधा पोडवाल और मोहम्मद अज़ीज़ का गाना ये गया ये गाना समीर जी ने लिखा है और संगीत दिया है आनंद मिलिंद नें...

*सावन का महीना आया है घटा से बरसा है पानी
वे माहिया बुझा दे प्यास जिया की हो

ऐसे में तूने जो छुआ मेरी भी महकी जवानी
वे माहिया बुझा दे ....

तेरे हुस्न शबाब की बात हुई या मदिरा की बरसात हुई
मौसम भी शराबी लगता है मुझे भी चढ़िया नशा है
वे माहिया बुझा दे ....

कोई ज़ोर न दिल पे चलता है बारिश में बदन मेरा जलता है
बूंदों में छुपी है चिंगारी हवा भी सुइयां चुभाये
वे माहिया बुझा दे ....

हम मिलते रहे जनम जनम न होंगे जुदा हम मिल के सनम
आ इक दूजे में खो जायें रहे न कोई भी दूरी
वे माहिया बुझा दे ....


*

----------


## Teach Guru

*वाह मित्र आपने तो दिल खुश कर दिया*

----------


## mzone420

> *वाह मित्र आपने तो दिल खुश कर दिया*


आपका स्वागत है मित्र.......

----------


## mzone420

ये रोहन राठौर ने गाया है जो IIT गुआहाटी से है.... बहुत ही प्यारा गाना है....बहुत ही प्यारा 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3-WOAkFeT4

A love of mine
_With a song and wine
You're harsh and divine
Like truths and a lie

But the tale ends not here
I've nothing to fear
For my love is a hell of giving and hollow

And the bright emptiness
In a room full of it
Is a cruel mistress
Woah...
I feel this unrest
That nest of hollowness
For I have nowhere to go and I'm cold

Here I feel so lonely....
There's a better place than this....emptiness
And i'm so lonely
There's a better place than this....emptiness

तूने मेरे जांना, कभी नहीं जाना 
इश्क मेरा, दर्द मेरा ....हाय 
तूने मेरे जांना, कभी नहीं जाना 
इश्क मेरा, दर्द मेरा 

आशिक तेरा ....
भीड़ में खोया रहता है 
जाने जांना ....
पूछो तो इतना कहता है ...

That I feel so lonely....
There's a better place than this....emptiness
And I'm so lonely
There's a better place than this....emptiness_

----------


## Teach Guru

*हेल्लो मित्र केसे हो 
आज मेरे लिए आप "कौन दिशा में लेके चला रे...." गीत के बोल भेजो फिल्म है शायद "नदिया के पार "*

----------


## mzone420

> *हेल्लो मित्र केसे हो 
> आज मेरे लिए आप "कौन दिशा में लेके चला रे...." गीत के बोल भेजो फिल्म है शायद "नदिया के पार "*


हेमलता और जसपाल सिंह ने रविन्द्र जैन द्वारा लिखे और संगीत दिए इस गाने को गाया है जो एक सदाबहार गाना है....आपको शायद पता ही होगा की 'हम आपके है कौन' फिल्म 'नदिया के पार' पर ही आधारित थी..
:down:


:down:
कौन दिसा में लेके चला रे बटुहिया..... 
ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे
मन भरमाये नयना बाँधे ये डगरिया ....
कहीं गए जो ठहर, दिन जायेगा गुज़र
गाडी हाँकन दे, हाँकन दे, कौन दिसा......

पहली बार हम निकले हैं घर से, किसी अंजाने के संग हो
अंजाना से पहचान बढ़ेगी तो महक उठेगा तोरा अंग हो
महक से तू कहीं बहक न जाना .....
न करना मोहे तंग हो, तंग करने का तोसे नाता है गुज़रिया .....
हे, ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे, कौन दिसा....

कितनी दूर अभी कितनी दूर है, ऐ चंदन तोरा गाँव हो
कितना अपना लगने लगे जब कोई बुलाये नाम हो
नाम न लेतो क्या कहके बुलायें ....
कैसे करायें काम हो, साथी मितवा या अनाड़ी कहो गोरिया ....
कहीं गये जो ठहर, दिन जायेगा गुज़र
गाड़ी हाँकन दे, हाँकन दे, कौन दिसा....

ऐ गुंजा, उस दिन तेरी सखियाँ, करती थीं क्या बात हो?
कहतीं थीं तोरे साथ चलन को तो, आगे हम तोरे साथ हो
साथ अधूरा तब तक जब तक .....
पूरे ना हो फ़ेरे साथ हो, अब ही तो हमारी है बाली रे उमरिया ...
ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे, कौन दिसा.....

----------


## saam

*जिंदगी ना मिलेगी दोबारा फिल्म में जावेद अख्तर साब की लिखी हुई और फरहान अख्तर की आवाज ४ या ५ कविता हे मुझे वो चाहिए.*

----------


## Teach Guru

> हेमलता और जसपाल सिंह ने रविन्द्र जैन द्वारा लिखे और संगीत दिए इस गाने को गाया है जो एक सदाबहार गाना है....आपको शायद पता ही होगा की 'हम आपके है कौन' फिल्म 'नदिया के पार' पर ही आधारित थी..
> :down:
> 
> 
> 
> :down:
> कौन दिसा में लेके चला रे बटुहिया..... 
> ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
> ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे
> ...


*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र*

----------


## mzone420

> *बहुत बढ़िया मित्र*



धन्यवाद मित्र......

----------


## mzone420

*ये क्या दोस्तों किसी की कोई भी फरमाईस नहीं??*

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र इस सूत्र को ही में ढूंड रहा था 
हीना फिल्म का मरहबा सय्दी गाने के बोल चाहिए 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Teach Guru

फिल्म - दुल्हन वाही जो पिया मन भाये 
गीत - ले तो आये हो हमें सपनों के गांव में, प्यार की छांव में बिठाये रखना
मुझे इसके बोल चाहिए मित्र

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र इस सूत्र को ही में ढूंड रहा था 
> हीना फिल्म का मरहबा सय्दी गाने के बोल चाहिए 
> धन्यवाद*






मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,
(मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,)
दिलोंजां वाद फिदाअत की अजब खुसलाकबी,
(दिलोंजां वाद फिदाअत की अजब खुसलाकबी,)
मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,
(मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी)

होके मायूस तेरे दर से सवाली ना गया,
खाली हाथ आया मगर लौट के खाली ना गया.
(होके मायूस तेरे दर से सवाली ना गया,
खाली हाथ आया मगर लौट के खाली ना गया.)
है तू ही अफ्जल उल इंसान तू महबूबे-ए-खुदा,
(है तू ही अफ्जल उल इंसान तू महबूबे-ए-खुदा,)
ऐ परेशील कबी हाशमी ओ मुत्त्लवी,   
मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,
(मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,)

मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,
जिंदगानी में कोई रंग नहीं मेरे बिना,
मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,

मैं हूँ एक खानाबदोश,
सारा जग मेरा वतन,
मैं हूँ एक खानाबदोश,
सारा जग मेरा वतन,
प्यार ही मेरी जुबां,
प्यार ही मेरा चलन, 
प्यार ही मेरी जुबां,
प्यार ही मेरा चलन,
प्यार करना मेरे जीवन का है एक अंग हिना,
मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,

मैं हूँ बचपन की लगन,
मैं जवानी की सखी,
मैं हूँ बचपन की लगन,
मैं जवानी की सखी,
डोलियाँ उनकी उठीं जिनके हाथों में रची,
डोलियाँ उनकी उठीं जिनके हाथों में रची,
हर सुहागन ये कहे शुभ है तेरा संग हिना,
मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र इस सूत्र को ही में ढूंड रहा था 
> हीना फिल्म का मरहबा सय्दी गाने के बोल चाहिए 
> धन्यवाद*






मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,
(मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,)
दिलोंजां वाद फिदाअत की अजब खुसलाकबी,
(दिलोंजां वाद फिदाअत की अजब खुसलाकबी,)
मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,
(मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी)

होके मायूस तेरे दर से सवाली ना गया,
खाली हाथ आया मगर लौट के खाली ना गया.
(होके मायूस तेरे दर से सवाली ना गया,
खाली हाथ आया मगर लौट के खाली ना गया.)
है तू ही अफ्जल उल इंसान तू महबूबे-ए-खुदा,
(है तू ही अफ्जल उल इंसान तू महबूबे-ए-खुदा,)
ऐ परेशील कबी हाशमी ओ मुत्त्लवी,   
मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,
(मरहबा सय्यदी मक्की-मददनी उलअरबी,)

मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,
जिंदगानी में कोई रंग नहीं मेरे बिना,
मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,

मैं हूँ एक खानाबदोश,
सारा जग मेरा वतन,
मैं हूँ एक खानाबदोश,
सारा जग मेरा वतन,
प्यार ही मेरी जुबां,
प्यार ही मेरा चलन, 
प्यार ही मेरी जुबां,
प्यार ही मेरा चलन,
प्यार करना मेरे जीवन का है एक अंग हिना,
मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,

मैं हूँ बचपन की लगन,
मैं जवानी की सखी,
मैं हूँ बचपन की लगन,
मैं जवानी की सखी,
डोलियाँ उनकी उठीं जिनके हाथों में रची,
डोलियाँ उनकी उठीं जिनके हाथों में रची,
हर सुहागन ये कहे शुभ है तेरा संग हिना,
मैं हूँ खुशरंग हिना,
प्यारी खुशरंग हिना,

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र +रेपो.............*

----------


## mzone420

> फिल्म - दुल्हन वाही जो पिया मन भाये 
> गीत - ले तो आये हो हमें सपनों के गांव में, प्यार की छांव में बिठाये रखना
> मुझे इसके बोल चाहिए मित्र






*ले तो आये हो हमें सपनों के गांव में,
प्यार की छाओं में बिताए रखना,
सजना ओ सजना 

तुमने छुआ तो तार बज उठे मन के,
तुम जैसा चाहो रहे वैसे ही बन के,
तुम से ही शुरू तुम्ही पे कहानी खतम करें,
तुम से ही शुरू तुम्ही पे कहानी खतम करें,
दूजा ना आये कोई नैनों के गांव में,
ले तो आये हो हमें सपनों के गांव में,
प्यार की छाओं में बिताए रखना,
सजना ओ सजना 

छोटा सा घर हो अपना प्यारा सा जग हो,
कोई किसी से पल भर ना अलग हो, 
इसके सिवा अब दूजी कोई चाह नहीं, 
हस्ते रहे हम दोनों पुलों के गांव में,
ले तो आये हो हमें सपनों के गांव में,
प्यार की छाओं में बिताए रखना,
सजना ओ सजना*

----------


## mzone420

> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र +रेपो.............*


*धन्यवाद मित्र ..... आपका स्वागत है*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *ले तो आये हो हमें सपनों के गांव में,
> प्यार की छाओं में बिताए रखना,
> सजना ओ सजना 
> 
> तुमने छुआ तो तार बज उठे मन के,
> तुम जैसा चाहो रहे वैसे ही बन के,
> तुम से ही शुरू तुम्ही पे कहानी खतम करें,
> तुम से ही शुरू तुम्ही पे कहानी खतम करें,
> दूजा ना आये कोई नैनों के गांव में,
> ...


 बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र +रेपो स्वीकार करें  .............

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र +रेपो स्वीकार करें  .............


*उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र.......*

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र +रेपो स्वीकार करें  .............


*उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र.......*

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही अच्छा और उपयोगी सूत्र है मित्र एक  प्रशिद्ध गाना है शीला की जवानी फिल्म तीस मार खान से क्या आप इसके बोल दे सकते है धन्यवाद

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत ही अच्छा और उपयोगी सूत्र है मित्र एक  प्रशिद्ध गाना है शीला की जवानी फिल्म तीस मार खान से क्या आप इसके बोल दे सकते है धन्यवाद









I know you want it, but you're never gonna get it,
तेरे हाथ कभी ना आनी.
माने ना माने कोई, दुनिया ये सारी 
मेरे इश्क की है दीवानी.

Hey you,
I know you want it, but you're never gonna get it,
तेरे हाथ कभी ना आनी.
माने ना माने कोई, दुनिया ये सारी 
मेरे इश्क की है दीवानी.

अब दिल करता है हौले हौले से,
मैं तो खुद को गले लगाऊ.
किसी और की मुझको ज़रूरत क्या,
मैं तो खुद से प्यार जताऊ.

What's my name?
What's my name?
What's my name?
My name is Sheila, शीला की जवानी.
I'm too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.
No no no no no no
शीला, शीला की जवानी.
I'm too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.


 Take it off  x4


Silly silly silly silly boys
O o o  you're're so silly 
मुझे follow follow करते हैं.
O o o
हाँ,जब उनकी तरफ देखूं, 
बातें हौले हौले करते हैं,
है मगर, बेअसर, मुझ पर हर पैंतरा.

हाय रे ऐसे तरसे हमको,
हो गाया सौ अर्से रे,
सूखे दिल पे मेघा बन के, 
तेरी नजरिया बरसे रे.


I know you want it, but you're never gonna get it,
तेरे हाथ कभी ना आनी.
शीला, शीला की जवानी,
I'm too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.
No no no no no no
शीला, शीला की जवानी,
I'm too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.


पैसा गाड़ी महंगा घर,
I need a man who can give me all that.
जेबें खाली बढती चैन,
No no I don't like him like that.

चल यहाँ से निकल तुझे सब ला दूँगा,
कदमों में तेरे लाके जग रख दूँगा,
ख्वाब मैं कर दूँगा पूरे, 
ना रहेंगे अधूरे,
You know I'm gonna love you like that.
Whatever!!

हाय रे ऐसे तरसे हमको,
हो गए सौ अर्से रे,
सूखे दिल पे मेघा बन के,
तेरी नजरिया बरसे रे.


I know you want it, but you're never gonna get it,
you're never gonna get my body.

I know you want it, but you're never gonna get it,
तेरे हाथ कभी ना आनी,
माने ना माने चाहे दुनिया ये सारी,
तेरे इश्क की मैं दीवानी,
अब दिल करता है हौले हौले से,
मैं तो खुद को गले लगाऊं.
किसी और की मुझको ज़रूरत क्या,
मैं तोह खुद से प्यार जताऊ.

What's my name?
What's my name?
What's my name?
My name is Sheila, शीला की जवानी,
I'm too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.
No no no
शीला, शीला की जवानी.
I'm too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.
शीला, शीला की जवानी.
I'm way too sexy for you,
मैं तेरे हाथ ना आनी.


Ain't nobody got a body like - Sheila.
Everybody want my body yea - Sheila.
Drive me crazy coz my name is - Sheila.
Ain't nobody got a body like - Sheila.
Ain't nobody got a body like - Sheila.
Everybody want my body yea - Sheila.
Drive me crazy coz my name is - Sheila.
Ain't nobody got a body like - Sheila.

----------


## jai 123

धन्यवाद मित्र ++ रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## Nisha.Patel

फिल्म - दिल तो पागल हे..................
गीत - कोई लड़का हे ............................

----------


## mzone420

> फिल्म - दिल तो पागल हे..................
> गीत - कोई लड़का हे ............................






फिल्म 'दिल तो पागल है' का ये गाना 'कोई लड़का है ' लता दी और उदित नारायन नें गाया है जिसे लिखा है आनंद बक्शी जी ने और सुरों से सजाया है उत्तम सिंह जी ने....

*चक् दुम् दुम् चक् दुम् दुम्
चक् दुम् दुम् चक् दुम् दुम्

घोड़े जैसी चाल, हाथी जैसी दुम
ओ सावन राजा, कहाँ से आये तुम
चक् दुम् दुम् ....

कोई लड़की है जब वो हँसती है
बारिश होती है छनक छनक छुम छुम
चक् दुम् दुम् ....

कोई लड़का है, जब वो गाता है
सावन आता है, घुमड़ घुमड़ घुम घुम
चक् दुम् दुम् ....

बादल झुके झुके से हैं
रास्ते रुके रुके से हैं
क्या तेरी मर्ज़ी है मेघा
घर हमको जाने न देगा
आगे है बरसात, पीछे है तूफ़ान
मौसम बेईमान, कहाँ चले हम तुम
चक् दुम् दुम् ....

अम्बर झुका सा है
सब कुछ रुका रुका सा है
छाया समाँ कितना प्यारा
सावन का समझो इशारा
ऐसे मौसम में तुम भी कुछ कहो
तुम भी कुछ करो, खड़ी क्यों हो गुमसुम
चक् दुम् दुम् ....*

----------


## mzone420

> धन्यवाद मित्र ++ रेपो स्वीकार करे


धन्यवाद मित्र...

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र एक इंग्लिश म्यूजिक अलबम है बेन्गाबोय्ज ओर उसका गाना 'वी लाइक टू पार्टी ' क्या आप इसके बोल देंगे............

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र एक इंग्लिश म्यूजिक अलबम है बेन्गाबोय्ज ओर उसका गाना 'वी लाइक टू पार्टी ' क्या आप इसके बोल देंगे............


ये तो बहुत ही पुराना और बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध गाना है वेंगाबोय्स का ...




We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party

I've got something to tell ya
I've got news for you
Gonna put some wheels in motion
Get ready 'cause we're coming through
Hey now, hey now, hear what I say now
Happiness is just around the corner
Hey now, hey now, hear what I say now
We'll be there for you

_[Chorus]

The Vengabus is coming
And everybody's jumping
New York to San Fransisco
An intercity disco
The wheels of steel are turning
And traffic lights are burning
So if you like to party
Get on and move your body_

We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party
We like, we like to party

Hey now, hey now, hear what I say now
Happiness is just around the corner
Hey now, hey now, hear what I say now
We'll be there for you
_
[Chorus]

The Vengabus is coming
And everybody's jumping
New York to San Fransisco
An intercity disco
The wheels of steel are turning
And traffic lights are burning
So if you like to party
Get on and move your body_

We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party
We like, we like to party
We like to party
We like, we like to party

The Vengabus is coming, the Vengabus is coming
The Vengabus is coming, the Vengabus is..

_[Chorus]

The Vengabus is coming
And everybody's jumping
New York to San Fransisco
An intercity disco
The wheels of steel are turning
And traffic lights are burning
So if you like to party
Get on and move your body
The Vengabus is coming_

----------


## Teach Guru

धन्यवाद मित्र |
मै आपको रेपो क्यों नहीं दे पा रहा हू ये मेसेज आता है -- You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mzone420 again.
ये क्यों आ रहा है |

----------


## mzone420

> धन्यवाद मित्र |
> मै आपको रेपो क्यों नहीं दे पा रहा हू ये मेसेज आता है -- You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mzone420 again.
> ये क्यों आ रहा है |


कोई बात नहीं, आपने जल्द ही मुझे रेपो दिया होगा इसीलिए आप फिर से नहीं दे सकते ......

----------


## mzone420

दोस्तों जो लोग english गाने सुनते हैं वो akon को तो जानते ही होंगे. akon का ये गाना मुझे बहुत पसंद है... 





Ghetto, Ghetto, Ghetto, Ghetto we livin

These streets remind me of quicksand (quicksand)
When your on it you'll keep goin down (goin down)
And there's noone to hold on too
And there's noone to pull you out
You keep on fallin (falling)
And noone can here you callin
So you end up self destructing
On the corner with the tuli on the waist tight just got outta the bing doin stay time
Teeth marks on my back from the canine
Dark Memories of when there was no sunshine
Cause they said that I wouldn't make it
(I remember like yesterday)
Holdin on to what god gave me

[chorus]

Cause thats the life when ur
Living in the (ghetto)and
Eating in the (ghetto)or
Sleeping in the (ghetto) (ghetto)
Cause thats the life when ur
Living in the (ghetto)and
Eating in the (ghetto)or
Sleeping in the (ghetto, ghetto, ghetto)



No need to cherish luxuries (cause everythin' come and go)
Even the life that you have is borrowed
(Cause your not promised tomorrow)
So life your life as if everydays' gon be your last
Once you move forward can't go back
Best prepare to remove your past

Cause ya gotta be willin to pray
Yea There gotta be (there gotta be) a better way oh
Yea ya gotta be willing to pray
Cause there gotta be (there gotta be) a better day (ay)

Whoever said that this drama would stop today
A lot of niggers dead or locked away
Teenage Women growing up with aids

[chorus]

Cause thats the life when your
Living in the (ghetto) oh
Eating in the (ghetto) or
Sleeping in the (ghetto, ghetto)
Thats the life when ur
Living in the (ghetto)oh
Eating in the (ghetto) or
Sleeping in the (ghetto, ghetto, ghetto)



Gun shots every night in the (ghetto)
Crooked cops on sight in the (ghetto)
Every day is a fight in the (ghetto)
(oh oh oh oh oh) (ghetto)
Got kids to feed in the (ghetto)
Selling coke and weed in the (ghetto)
Every day somebody bleed in the (ghetto)
(oh oh oh oh oh) (ghetto)

[chorus]

Thats the life when your
Living in the (ghetto)oh
Living by the (ghetto)oh
Eating in the (ghetto, ghetto)
Thats the life when your
Living in the (ghetto)oh
Sleeping in the (ghetto)
Living in the (ghetto, ghetto, ghetto)

(wooohhoohh)

----------


## mzone420

*ये क्या दोस्तों किसी कि कोई demand नहीं ????*

----------


## Teach Guru

जेनिफर लोपेज का सॉंग 'वेटिंग फॉर टुनाईट'

----------


## NaKShtR

> *ये क्या दोस्तों किसी कि कोई demand नहीं ????*


मेरी डिमांड कुछ अलग है यदि पूरी कर सको तो , मुझे lyrics  चाहिए Rehmat (Bhul Na Jana) - Don 2 (2011) का जो अभी अभी ही लिक हुआ है |

----------


## mzone420

> जेनिफर लोपेज का सॉंग 'वेटिंग फॉर टुनाईट'


90के दशक का एक प्यार गाना----






Like a movie scene in the sweetest dreams
I had pictured us together
Now to feel your lips on my fingertips
I have to say is even better

Then I ever thought it could possibly be
It's perfect, it's passion, it's setting me free
From all of my sadness, the tears that I've cried
I have spent all of my life

All of my life, all of my life
All of my life, all of my life
All of my life, all of my life
All of my life, all of my life

Waiting for tonight
When you would be here in my arms
Waiting for tonight
I've dreamed of this love for so long
Waiting for tonight

Waiting for tonight, waiting for tonight
Waiting for tonight, waiting for tonight
Waiting for tonight, waiting for tonight

Tender words you say, take my breath away
Love me now and leave me never
Found a sacred place, lost in your embrace
I want to stay in this forever

I think of the days when the sun used to set
On my empty heart, all alone in my bed
Tossing and turning, emotions were strong
I knew, I had to hold on

Waiting for tonight
When you would be here in my arms
Waiting for tonight
I've dreamed of this love for so long

Waiting for tonight
When you would be here in my arms
Waiting for tonight
I've dreamed of this love for so long
Waiting for tonight

Gone are the days when the sun used to set
On my empty heart all alone in my bed
Tossing and turning, emotions were strong
I knew, I had to hold on

Waiting for tonight
When you would be here in my arms
Waiting for tonight
I've dreamed of this love for so long

Waiting for tonight
(Tonight, tonight)
When you would be here in my arms
Waiting for tonight
(Tonight, tonight)
I've dreamed of this love for so long
Waiting for tonight

----------


## mzone420

> मेरी डिमांड कुछ अलग है यदि पूरी कर सको तो , मुझे lyrics  चाहिए Rehmat (Bhul Na Jana) - Don 2 (2011) का जो अभी अभी ही लिक हुआ है |


इस गाने को लिखा है जावेद अख्तर साहब ने और गाया है श्रे सिंघल ने .....




"भूल ना जाना ओ जाने जाना
बरसो की यादें
बरसो की

सूना सूना लागे सजना ये ज़मीन आसमान
यादें है ये तेरी सताए क्यू मुझे 
हो ओ. हो .. हो .. ओ. 
अधूरा हूँ मैं बिन तेरे सनम 
ओ ओ ... 
फिर चले आना अब के ना जाना 
भूल न जाना ओ जाने जाना 
ख्वाहिशें बढ़ जाती हैं 
तेरे एहसास से 
सब मिला है मुझे बस तू ही ना मिला 
रब मेरा क्यों खो गया बरसे रहमत ज़रा 
कसमकश तड़पाती है मुझको कुछ इस तरह 
ओ. ओ. . 
अधूरा हूँ मैं बिन तेरे सनम 
ओ ओ ... 
फिर चले आना अब के ना जाना 

भूल न जाना ओ जाने जाना 
बरसो की यादें बरसो की 
"

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र मुझे सिंगम फिल्म का tital song सिंघम चाहिए*

----------


## Teach Guru

> 90के दशक का एक प्यार गाना----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a movie scene in the sweetest dreams
> I had pictured us together
> ...



*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र..........आपका धन्यवाद |
*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र मुझे सिंगम फिल्म का tital song सिंघम चाहिए*



सुखविंदर सिंह ने गाया है इस जोशीले गाने को....




"
मन भंवर उठे, तन सिहर उठे, जब खबर उठे, के आवे सिंघम
ना अगर चले, ना मगर चले, बस कहर चले, जब आवे सिंघम
बुरों को खीच के खीच के धूल धबीच के लहपथ पड़ जाए
भलो को खींच के खींच के बाहों मे भींच के जब भी मिल जाए
ना किसी से ये कम बोलो इसमे है दम नरसिंह है ये सिंघम
मन भंवर उठे, तन सिहर उठे, जब खबर उठे, के आवे सिंघम
ना अगर चले, ना मगर चले, बस कहर चले, जब आवे सिंघम

दिल तो सच्चा है इसे दिल में रखलो, सपना अच्छा है पलकों से ढक्लो
दिल विल से है तो यह इक बच्चा शरारत करता ही फिरे
गर कभी समझे इसको कोई कच्चा घुसा ही मिले
ताज़ा है हवा का यह झोका यहाँ वहाँ बहता ही फिरे
गर कभी इसका रास्ता रोका तूफान सर चड़े

बुरों को खीच के खीच के धूल धबीच के लहपथ पड़ जाए
भलो को खींच के खींच के बाहों मे भींच के जब भी मिल जाए
ना किसी से ये कम बोलो इसमे है दम नरसिंह है ये सिंघम
मन भंवर उठे, तन सिहर उठे, जब खबर उठे, के आवे सिंघम

यह ना सटका है रस्ते से कठोर, तगड़ा झटका है दम है तो चखलो
अतरंगी है जोश में चलता, बाहों में बिजली सी चले
नज़रे है शोला शोला दुश्मन तो राख में जा मिले
जैसे कोई शेर सेहरा में चलता सारा जग रौंदता चले
यारों बस लड़ने का इसे चस्का परबत से भिड़े

बुरों को खीच के खीच के धूल धबीच के लहपथ पड़ जाए
भलो को खींच के खींच के बाहों मे भींच के जब भी मिल जाए
ना किसी से ये कम बोलो इसमे है दम नरसिंह है ये सिंघम
मन भंवर उठे, तन सिहर उठे, जब खबर उठे, के आवे सिंघम"

----------


## sukhveer

भाई मेरे हर डिस्क में ये सॉन्ग है,इसे बब्बू मान ने गया है।ये video असली नहीं है।ओरिगनल डिफ़्रेंट है। 


> *दोस्तों ये गाना मेरे पास बहुत पहले से था पर सुना आज... अभी तक ६ बार सुन चूका हू लगातार.. बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है.. आप भी सुने और बताये कैसा है ये गाना....
> 
> गायक हें.. बब्बू मान..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मेरा गम ही आखिर मेरे काम आया,
> ...

----------


## sukhveer

भाई अगर हो सके तो किशोर कुमार का(मेरे महब्बोब कयामत होगी)जरूर दे

----------


## mzone420

> भाई मेरे हर डिस्क में ये सॉन्ग है,इसे बब्बू मान ने गया है।ये video असली नहीं है।ओरिगनल डिफ़्रेंट है।


आपने सही कहा मित्र, ये विडियो ओरिजनल नहीं है,, सच कहूँ तो मैंने इस गाने का विडियो कभी नहीं देखा इसलिए यूटूब में से जो मिला वही ले लिया..
अगर आपके पास ओरिजनल विडियो का लिंक हो तो जरुर देना..

----------


## badboy123455

> सुखविंदर सिंह ने गाया है इस जोशीले गाने को....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> मन भंवर उठे, तन सिहर उठे, जब खबर उठे, के आवे सिंघम
> ना अगर चले, ना मगर चले, बस कहर चले, जब आवे सिंघम
> बुरों को खीच के खीच के धूल धबीच के लहपथ पड़ जाए
> ...


 *दोस्त कई बार ऐसा होता हे की हमे कोई गाना पसंद तो बहुत होता हे लेकिन उसे हम गा नहीं पाते क्योकि उसके बोल समज में ही नहीं आते लेकिन इस सूत्र ने वो समस्या हल कर दी हे 
        शानदार सूत्र*

----------


## mzone420

> भाई अगर हो सके तो किशोर कुमार का(मेरे महब्बोब कयामत होगी)जरूर दे



:speaker:किशोर दा का गाया ये गाना 'मिस्टर एक्स इन बोम्बे' फिल्म से है जिसे लिखा है आनन्द बक्शी जी ने और सुरों से सजाया है लक्ष्मीकान्त-प्यारेलाल ने......




मेरे महबूब क़यामत होगी
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मुहब्बत होगी
मेरी नज़रें तो गिला करती हैं,
तेरे दिल को भी सनम तुझसे शिकायत होगी.
मेरे महबूब .....

तेरी गली मैं आता सनम
नग़मा वफ़ा का गाता सनम
तुझ से सुना ना जाता सनम
फिर आज इधर आया हूँ मगर
ये कहने मैं दीवाना
ख़त्म बस आज ये वहशत होगी
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मोहब्बत होगी
मेरे महबूब....

मेरी तरह तू आहें भरे,
तू भी किसी से प्यार करे,
और रहे वो तुझसे परे,
तूने वो सनम ढाए हैं सितम,
तो ये तू भूल ना जाना,
कि ना तुझपे भी ये इनायत होगी,
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मुहब्बत होगी,
मेरे महबूब क़यामत होगी,
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मुहब्बत होगी,
मेरी नज़रें तो गिला करती हैं,
तेरे दिल को भी सनम तुझसे शिकायत होगी.
मेरे महबूब ..... 

मेरे महबूब क़यामत होगी,
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मुहब्बत होगी,
नाम निकलेगा तेरा ही लब से,
जान जब इस दिल-ए-नादान से रुखसत होगी,
मेरे महबूब....


मेरे सनम के दर से अगर,
बाद-ए-सबा हो तेरा गुज़र,
कहना सितमगर कुछ है खबर,
तेरा नाम लिया, 
जब तक भी जिया,
ऐ शम्मा तेरा परवाना,
जिससे अब तक तुझे नफ़रत होगी,
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मुहब्बत होगी,
मेरे महबूब क़यामत होगी,
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मुहब्बत होगी..

----------


## mzone420

> *दोस्त कई बार ऐसा होता हे की हमे कोई गाना पसंद तो बहुत होता हे लेकिन उसे हम गा नहीं पाते क्योकि उसके बोल समज में ही नहीं आते लेकिन इस सूत्र ने वो समस्या हल कर दी हे 
>         शानदार सूत्र*


उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्त....

----------


## Teach Guru

> दोस्त कई बार ऐसा होता हे की हमे कोई गाना पसंद तो बहुत होता हे लेकिन उसे हम गा नहीं पाते क्योकि उसके बोल समज में ही नहीं आते लेकिन इस सूत्र ने वो समस्या हल कर दी हे 
>         शानदार सूत्र


*बस यही समस्या मेरे साथ है, एक गाना है "कह दूं तुम्हे या चुप रहूँ, दिल में मेरे आज क्या है" इसका रीमिक्स वर्जन मुझे बड़ा अच्छा लगता है, लेकिन इसमें जो इंग्लिश के कुछ बोल है वो ठीक तरह से समझ नहीं आते, हो सके तो इसके बोल दे. (रीमिक्स वर्जन)*

----------


## mzone420

> *बस यही समस्या मेरे साथ है, एक गाना है "कह दूं तुम्हे या चुप रहूँ, दिल में मेरे आज क्या है" इसका रीमिक्स वर्जन मुझे बड़ा अच्छा लगता है, लेकिन इसमें जो इंग्लिश के कुछ बोल है वो ठीक तरह से समझ नहीं आते, हो सके तो इसके बोल दे. (रीमिक्स वर्जन)*



बड़ी खतरनाक डिमांड है आपकी. ये गाना रिमिक्स है इसलिए इसके बोल जरा कठिन हैं,वैसे तो कई डी.जे. नें इस गाने का रिमिक्स किया है मगर डी.जे. अकील का रिमिक्स सबसे ज्यादा प्रसिद्ध हुआ है. मैं आपको अंग्रेजी का वो गाना दे सकता हूँ जिसके साथ इसे मिक्सिंग कि गयी है.. अंग्रेजी का ये गाना 90 के दसक का यहाँ तक आज भी बहुत प्रसिद्ध है.





She was a Jazabel this Brixton queen
Living her life like a backstreet dream
Telling me lies when the truth was clear
I think she knew what I wanted to hear
Spinning me round like a wheel on fire
Walking a tightrope on love's high wire
Fatal attraction is where I'm at
There's no escape for me

(Chorus)
I just wanna be close to you
Do all the things you want me to
I just wanna be close to you
And show you the way I feel

I feel love when I'm lying in the midnight hour
Holding you just like a dream
Love is never what it seems

When we touch, and you're holding me the way you do
Girl you make my dreams come true

(Chorus)

She was a Gemini on the cusp of Mars
She holds me back or she goes too far
Winding me up just to let me down
So emotionally gagged and bound
There was more to this than meets the eye
A devil woman locked inside
With the full moon rising I was scared
I think I was possessed

(Chorus)

I feel love every time your body's next to mine
Something deep inside of me
Wants to love you endlessly

When we tough girl you don't know how it makes me feel
I just can't believe it's real I can't believe it's real

(Chorus)

She had an attitude I can't explain
You never know if you're in the frame
Tying me up with elastic words
I'm on a countdown till I get hurt
Her blood was hot and she burned so bright
A neon sign there in the night
It's hard to say if I went too far
My heart still bears the scars

I just wanna be close to you
I just wanna be close to you
I just wanna be close to you

She was a Jazabel this Brixton queen
Living her life like a backstreet dream
Telling me lies when the truth was clear
I think she knew what I wanted to hear (I just wanna be close to you)
Spinning me round like a wheel on fire
Walking a tightrope on love's high wire
Fatal attraction is where I'm at
There's no escape for me

I wanna be close to you do all the thing you wanna me to
I just wanna be close to you
I just wanna be close to you baby
Show you the way I feel
I just wanna be close to you do all the thing you wanna me to
I just wanna be close to you





कह दूँ तुम्हे या चुप रहूँ, दिल में मेरे आज क्या है,
जो बोलो तो जानू गुरु तुमको मानूं 
चलो ए भी वादा है.

सोचा है तुमने के चलते ही जाएँ 
तारों से आगे कोई दुनिया बसाये
सोचा है के तुम्हे रस्ता भुलाएं 
सुनी जगह पे कहीं छेड़े डराएं 
अरे ना ना, हाय ना ना, ए ना करना, नहीं रे, नहीं रे........

कह दूँ तुम्हे या चुप रहूँ, दिल में मेरे आज क्या है,
जो बोलो तो जानू गुरु तुमको मानूं 
चलो ए भी वादा है.

सोचा है तुमने के कुछ गुनगुनाये,
मस्ती में झूमें जरा, धूम मचाएं,
सोचा है ये के तुम्हे नजदीक लाएं,
फूलों से होठों की लाली चुराएँ,
अरे ना ना, हाय ना ना, ए ना करना, नहीं रे, नहीं रे........

कह दूँ तुम्हे या चुप रहूँ, दिल में मेरे आज क्या है,
जो बोलो तो जानू गुरु तुमको मानूं 
चलो ए भी वादा है.




> *क्षमा करियेगा दोस्त रिमिक्स होने कि वजह से आपको थोड़ी सी असुविधा होगी....:BangHead:*

----------


## mindblocker

mitra mujhe hasya kavi sammelan ki mp3 free download karni hai... kripya sahayata kare.. dhanyavad.. mujhe intezaar rahega

----------


## mindblocker

mzone420 bhai sahayta kare... hasya kavi sammelan ki mp3 chahiye mujhe...

----------


## Teach Guru

> बड़ी खतरनाक डिमांड है आपकी. ये गाना रिमिक्स है इसलिए इसके बोल जरा कठिन हैं,वैसे तो कई डी.जे. नें इस गाने का रिमिक्स किया है मगर डी.जे. अकील का रिमिक्स सबसे ज्यादा प्रसिद्ध हुआ है. मैं आपको अंग्रेजी का वो गाना दे सकता हूँ जिसके साथ इसे मिक्सिंग कि गयी है.. अंग्रेजी का ये गाना 90 के दसक का यहाँ तक आज भी बहुत प्रसिद्ध है.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [CENTER]
> She was a Jazabel this Brixton queen
> Living her life like a backstreet dream
> Telling me lies when the truth was clear
> ...




*बहुत बढ़िया मित्र आपने बड़ी मेहनत कि है, मैं गूगल पे सर्च करके थक गया था लेकिन इसके बोल नहीं मिले थे, लेकिन आपने जेसे तेसे दे दिए, धन्यवाद *

----------


## mzone420

> *बहुत बढ़िया मित्र आपने बड़ी मेहनत कि है, मैं गूगल पे सर्च करके थक गया था लेकिन इसके बोल नहीं मिले थे, लेकिन आपने जेसे तेसे दे दिए, धन्यवाद *


दरअसल रिमिक्स गानों के बोल ढूँढना जरा मुश्किल है,, चलिए जैसे-तेसे आपका काम तो हो ही गाया... आपको गाने के बोल तो पता चल ही गाया...

----------


## mzone420

> mzone420 bhai sahayta kare... hasya kavi sammelan ki mp3 chahiye mujhe...


वैसे दोस्त ये सूत्र गानों के बोल के लिए है...  फिर भी मैं प्रयास करता हूँ..

----------


## Teach Guru

> दरअसल रिमिक्स गानों के बोल ढूँढना जरा मुश्किल है,, चलिए जैसे-तेसे आपका काम तो हो ही गाया... आपको गाने के बोल तो पता चल ही गाया...


*जिस तरह आप मेहनत कर रहे है मित्र, मैं चाहूँगा कि आप ऊंचाई कि सीधी चढते जाये...........
*

----------


## mzone420

> *जिस तरह आप मेहनत कर रहे है मित्र, मैं चाहूँगा कि आप ऊंचाई कि सीधी चढते जाये...........
> *


धन्यवाद मित्र...
मित्र आपका एनीमेंसन तो बड़ा जबर्दुस्त है

----------


## mzone420

> mitra mujhe hasya kavi sammelan ki free download karni hai... kripya sahayata kare.. dhanyavad.. mujhe intezaar rahega


 *
माफ करना दोस्त .. मैंने पहले ही कहा था कि ये थोडा मुश्किल है..दरअसल समस्या ये है कि कवि लोग स्टूडियो में बैठकर रिकॉर्ड तो करते नहीं.वो तो जब गोष्ठी के समय इनकी वीडियो रिकॉर्डिंग होती है उसी को कुछ भाई-बंधू  mp3 में कन्वर्ट कर इंटरनेट पर डाल देते हैं... .इसलिए इनका mp3 ढूँढ पाना मुश्किल है..फिर भी दो-तीन मिले है.. आप डाउनलोड कर लें..

आपको एक आसान उपाय बताता हूँ.. आप youtube से डाउनलोड करके उसे mp3 में convert  कर लीजिए.. वहाँ आपको ढेर सारे हास्य कवितायें मिल जाएंगी... *

----------


## mzone420

*कोई डिमांड???*

----------


## mzone420

*:speaker:कोई डिमांड नहीं?? तो चलिए आज आपको मेरा एक पसंदीदा बहुत ही पुराना गाना सुनाता हूँ...अगर आपने ये गाना पहले नहीं सुना है तो कृपया एक बार पूरा गाना जरुर सुनें, और अगर आपको पुराने गाने पसंद हैं तो ये गाना भी आपको अवश्य पसंद आएगा....:speaker:*


ये गाना फिल्म 'बीस साल बाद' से है. जिसे गाया और संगीत दिया है हेमंत दा नें....
:down:



गाने के बोल कुछ इस प्रकार हैं....

बेक़रार करके हमें यूँ न जाइये
आपको हमारी कसम लौट आइये \- २

देखिये वो काली काली बदलियाँ
ज़ुल्फ़ की घटा चुरा न ले कहीं
चोरी चोरी आके शोख बिजलियाँ
आपकी अदा चुरा न ले कहीं
यूँ क़दम अकेले न आगे बढ़ाइये
आपको हमारी...

(देखिये गुलाब की वो डालियाँ
बढ़के चूम ले न आप के क़दम ) \- २

खोए खोए भँवरे भी हैं बाग़ में
कोई आपको बना न ले सनम
बहकी बहकी नज़रों से खुद को बचाइये
आपको हमारी...

ज़िन्दगी के रास्ते अजीब हैं
इनमें इस तरह चला न कीजिये
खैर है इसी में आपकी हुज़ूर
अपना कोई साथी ढूँढ लीजिये
सुनके दिल की बात ना मुस्कुराइये
आपको हमारी...

----------


## mzone420

ये गाना तो अब तक आपने सुन ही लिया होगा...
ये गाना है 'रा-वन' फिल्म से....

छम्मकछल्लो 



Girl you are my छम्मकछल्लो .
Where you go girl, I'm gonna follow.
What you want girl just let me know.
Girl be my छम्मकछल्लो.

Shawty I'm gonna get ya.
You know I'm gonna get ya.
You know I will even let you be my छम्मकछल्लो.

कैसा शर्माना आजा नच के देखा दे,
आ मेरी होवे आजा परदा गिरा दे,
आ मेरी आखों से अखियाँ मिला ले,
अब तू ना नखरे दिखा...

Wanna be my छम्मकछल्लो, o o o..
Wanna be my छम्मकछल्लो, o o o..
Wanna be my छम्मकछल्लो, o o o..
Wanna be my छम्मकछल्लो, o o o..

तू मेरी छम्मकछल्लो,
तेरी पिक्चर का मैं हीरो,
Give it to me girl मुझको दे दो,
Ho ho hoo.
You can be my छम्मकछल्लो,

Shawty I'm gonna get ya.
You know I'm gonna get ya.
Maybe I leave n let you be my छम्मकछल्लो छम्मक,

कैसा शर्माना आजा नच के देखा दे,
आ मेरी होवे आजा परदा गिरा दे,
आ मेरी आखों से अखियाँ मिला ले,
अब तू ना नखरे दिखा...

Wanna be my छम्मकछल्लो, o o o.

----------


## jai 123

भाई शानदार सुत्र के लिए रेपो आपका गानो के बोल के साथ विडियो देने का अदांज बहुत अच्छा है

----------


## mzone420

> भाई शानदार सुत्र के लिए रेपो आपका गानो के बोल के साथ विडियो देने का अदांज बहुत अच्छा है




*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जय जी ....*

----------


## mzone420

ये गाना 'मर्डर-२' से है, गया है हर्षित सक्सेना ने....

हाल-ए-दिल



ये काश..
काश यूँ होता..
हर शाम..
साथ तू होता..
चुप चाप...
दिल ना यूँ रोता..
जर शाम..
साथ तू होता..
गुजारा हो तेरे, बिन गुजारा
अब मुश्किल है लगता,
नज़ारा हो तेरा, ही नज़ारा...
अब हर दिन है लगता….

हाल-ए-दिल तुझको सुनाता 
दिल अगर ये बोल पता 
बाखुदा तुझको है जाता जान...

आहा तेरे संग जो पल बिताता 
वक्त से मैं वो मांग लेता 
याद करके मुस्कराता हाँ…

वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …
वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …

तू मेरी राह का सितारा…
तेरे बिना हूँ मैं आवारा…
जब भी तन्हाई ने सताया…
तुझको बेसाख्ता पुकारा…
आ...चाहते मेरी ला फ़ना
पर मेरी जान,
दिल में हूँ रखता हाँ...हाँ...

हाल-ए-दिल तुझको सुनाता 
दिल अगर ये बोल पता 
बाखुदा तुझको है जाता जान...

तेरे संग जो पल बिताता 
वक्त से मैं वो मांग लेता 
याद करके मुस्कराता हाँ …

वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …
वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …

You’re love to me
I know love whats meant to be
I know you feel it too
E.. come I love get you

ख्याबो का कब तक लूँ सहारा…
अब तो तू आ भी ज खुदारा…
मेरी ये दोनों पागल आँखें…
हर ओ़क मांगे तेरा नज़ारा…
आ...समझाऊँ इनको किस तरह...
इनपे मेरा मेरा
बस नहीं चलता हाँ.. हाँ...

हाल-ए-दिल तुझको सुनाता 
दिल अगर ये बोल पता 
बाखुदा तुझको है जाता जान...

आहा तेरे संग जो पल बिताता 
वक्त से मैं वो मांग लेता 
याद करके मुस्कराता हाँ…

वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …
वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …
वोहो…..ओ....हो…..ओ….हो  …

----------


## mzone420

*मित्रों किसी कि कोई डिमांड हो तो बताये..*

----------


## mzone420

फिल्म 'दूर का राही' फिल्म से ये गाना गाया है किशोर दा ने






पंथी हूँ मैं उस पथ का
अंत नहीं जिसका
आस मेरी है जिसकी दिशा
आधार मेरे मन का

संगी साथी मेरे
अंधियारे उजियारे
मुझको राह दिखायें
पलछिन के फुलझारे
पथिक मेरे पथ के सब तारे
और नीला आकाश
पंथी ....

इस पथ पर देखे कितने
सुख दुख के मेले
फूल चुने कभी खुशियों के
कभी काटों से खेले
जाने कब तक चलना है
मुझे इस जीवन के साथ
पंथी ....

----------


## mzone420

*:किशोर दा आप बहुत याद आते हैं:*



लेख
किशोर दा! क्या आप सुन रहे हैं कि आज दुनिया आपके सदाबहार गीतों को कितनी शौक से गा रही है और गुनगुना रही है। आज का दिन हम सबके लिए इसलिए भावनात्मक और यादगार है क्योंकि इस दिन आपने हमसे अचानक कहा अच्छा तो हम चलते हैं। क्या आपने ये गाना आज के लिए ही गाया था? आपको हरेक रूप में और हर रंग में ढूंढ लिया जाता है। कौन कहता है कि आपकी आवाज़ में दर्द नही था? किसी आलोचक ने उसे महसूस करने की कोशिश ही नहीं की। आपके गीतों में सुनने वालो ने सबकुछ पाया है। जिंदगी तो बेवफा है एक दिन ठुकराएगी, मौत महबूबा है एक दिन साथ लेकर जाएगी- इसमें क्या नही है? हम लोग आपके सुर से अपना सुर मिलाते हैं और अपने में आपकी छवि खोजते हैं। ख़ैर, आप जहां भी हैं वहां आपकी खूबसूरत महफिल सजी होगी, हमने भी आपकी महफिल सजाई हुई है और हम उसमें आपको सुन रहे हैं। आवाज़ की दुनियां को अपने दिव्य सुरों की सौगात से नवाजने वाले विख्यात गायक किशोर कुमार संगीत की महफिल को 13 अक्टूबर 1987 को सदा के लिए छोड़ कर किसी ’दूर गगन की छांव में’ चले गए, मगर अंतस को छूकर दिल के तारों को झंकृत कर देने वाले उनके सैकड़ों नगमें खुशमिजाज व्यक्तित्व के धनी किशोर दा की दिव्य स्मृतियों को आज भी तरोताजा कर देते हैं। किशोर के गानों के सुर जब भी कानों तक पहुंचते हैं, तो कदम बरबस ही बहकने लगते हैं। ऐसा महसूस होता है, जैसे शीतल पवन का झोंका अपने ऑंचल को छू लेने की दावत दे रहा हो।
देश के लाखों-करोड़ों संगीत प्रेमियों के दिलों में किशोर दा की छवि बहुमुखी प्रतिभा के धनी एक ऐसे फनकार की है, जिन्हें जोखिम उठाने, चुनौतियों के पार एक नया जहां तलाशने और नए प्रयोग करना सदैव रास आता था। ज़िंदगी में मंजिल-दर-मंजिल लक्ष्यों को साध कर किशोर कुमार ने सफलताओं के नए बसेरे बनाए। सही मायनों में उनका जीवन हम सभी के लिए एक प्रेरणादायी नज़ीर है।
भारतीय फिल्मों के महान पार्श्व गायकों के बीच एक अलग स्थान हासलि करने वाले किशोर कुमार को दीन-दुखियों का दर्द बांटने में बड़ी खुशी मिलती थी, ग़मज़दा लोगों को वे पल भर में हंसा देते थे। कहना न होगा कि अपने जीवन में और रूपहले पर्दे पर उन्होंने अपने फन से ऐसी भूमिकाओं को बखूबी अंजाम दिया। आज भी उनके नग़में उनकी गैर मौजूदगी में ग़म के मारों के ज़ख्मों को सहलाकर मरहम लगाने का काम करते हैं। मोहब्बत के दुर्लभ एहसास को उनके गीत इस कदर गहरा करते हैं, कि श्रोताओं को महसूस होता है, गोया ज़िंदगी में किशोर के सुरों से घुलने वाले दुर्लभ एहसास को प्राप्त करने का और कोई विकल्प ही नही है।
किशोर कुमार का जन्म 4 अगस्त 1929 को मध्यप्रदेश के खंडवा में कुंजीलाल गांगुली और गौरी देवी के घर हुआ। किशोर कुमार बचपन से ही बड़े नटखट व चंचल थे और वो हा-हा, ही-ही, हू-हू करके गुनगुनाया करते थे। लेकिन उन्होंने संगीत व गायन की तालीम कभी हासिल नही की। एक बार प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार सचिन देव बर्मन उनके बड़े भाई अशोक कुमार से मिलने के लिए उनके घर आए हुए थे। इसी दौरान गुनगुनाते हुए किशोर कुमार के सुर उनके कानों तक पहुंचे। कहते हैं कि उस समय सचिन दा को भ्रम हो गया कि कहीं महान गायक केएल सहगल तो वहां मौजूद नहीं ! अपनी जिज्ञासा को शांत करने के लिए उन्होंने बाकायदा अशोक कुमार से इसके बारे में पूछा। सचिन दा को जब यह बताया गया कि यह युवा किशोर की आवाज़ है तो उन्होंने उनकी बड़ी प्रशंसा की। सचिन दा ने किशोर कुमार की हौसला अफज़ाई करते हुए उन्हें निरंतर रियाज़ के साथ स्वयं की एक अलग शैली विकसित करने की सलाह दी। सचिन दा की सीख को जेहन में रखकर किशोर कुमार गायकी के क्षेत्र में आगे बढ़ते रहे। बाद में उन्होंने हर मूड के गीतों को सुर देते हुए 'यूडलिंग' के रूप में अपनी विशिष्ट शैली विकसित की।
प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार खेमचंद प्रकाश को किशोर कुमार की आवाज़ में असीम सम्भावनाएं दिखाई दीं। खेमचंद प्रकाश को किशोर कुमार का गायन ऐसा भाया कि उन्होंने अपनी फिल्म 'ज़िद्दी'(1948) में किशोर कुमार को एक गीत 'मरने की दुआएं क्यों मॉगू, जीने की तमन्ना कौन करे---’ गाने का अवसर दिया। इस तरह एक गायक के रूप में किशोर कुमार का सफर शुरू हुआ। लेकिन महान गायक के रूप में बुलंदियों की ओर कूच करने से पूर्व किशोर कुमार ने बहैसियत नायक कई हिट फिल्में दीं।
अपने बचपन के नाम आभास कुमार की जगह नया नाम किशोर कुमार चुनने के बाद उन्होंने फिल्मों में कोरस सिंगर के रूप में पदार्पण किया। अभिनेता के रूप में अपने कैरियर का आगाज़ करने वाले किशोर कुमार की पहली फिल्म शिकारी (1946) थी, जिसमें उनके बड़े भाई अशोक कुमार मुख्य भूमिका में थे। सन् 1951 से 1962 के बीच किशोर कुमार की 'मेमसाब', 'आंदोलन', 'गर्ल फ्रेंड', 'चलती का नाम गाड़ी', 'लहरें', 'मुसाफिर' आदि फिल्में खूब चली। इन फिल्मों में अपनी उछलकूद वाली चंचल अदाओं से किशोर कुमार ने अभिनय को नए आयाम दिए। उनकी देखादेखी अन्य प्रसिद्ध अभिनेताओं ने भी उनकी तरह हास्य अभिनय की राह अख्तियार की और सफलता के सोपान तय किए। किशोर के हास्य अभिनय में एक तरह का जादू था, वे अपनी हंसोड़ अदाओं से दर्शकों को हसा कर लोटपोट कर देते थे। यही कारण था कि बतौर अभिनेता भी वे लोकप्रियता के शिखर पर रहे। इन फिल्मों में अभिनय के साथ ही उनके गाए गीत भी खूब चले।
सन् 1968 में पंचम दा (आरडी बर्मन) ने किशोर कुमार को 'पड़ौसन' एवं 'प्यार का मौसम' में फिल्मों में गाने का अवसर दिया। इसके बाद किशोर की आवाज़ का जादू सिर चढ़कर बोला और सैकड़ों-हज़ारों गीतों को उन्होंने स्वर देकर अमर बनाया। किशोर कुमार ने प्यार के रंग में डूबे ’मेरे सपनों की रानी कब आएगी तू---’ और ’रूप तेरा मस्ताना, प्यार मेरा दीवाना---’ (आराधना,1970), ’फूलों के रंग से दिल की कलम से---’ और ’शोखियों में घोला जाए फूलों का शबाब ---’ (प्रेम पुजारी, 1970) आदि गीत गाए जो युवाओं के दिलों की धड़कन बनकर आज भी गुनगुनाए और सुने जाते हैं।
किशोर कुमार ने आरडी बर्मन के निर्देशन में ’ये शाम मस्तानी मदहोश किए जाए---’(कटी पतंग,1971), हमें तुमसे प्यार कितना ये हम नहीं जानते---(कुदरत,1979), और ’हमें और जीने की चाहत न होती, अगर तुम न होते---’(अगर तुम न होते, 1983), कल्याणजी आनंदजी के लिए ’समां है सुहाना सुहाना---’(घर घर की कहानी, 1971), और ’पल भर के लिए कोई हमें प्यार कर ले, झूंठा ही सही---’(जॉनी मेरा नाम,1971), राजेश रोशन के निर्देशन में ’दिल क्या करे जब किसी को किसी से प्यार हो जाए---’(जूली, 1975), लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल के लिए ’छूकर मेरे दिल को किया तूने क्या इशारा--’(याराना, 1981), बप्पी लहरी के साथ’चलते चलते मेरे ये गीत याद रखना---’(चलते चलते,1977), और शिव हरि के लिए ’देखा एक ख्वाब तो ये सिलसिले हुए---’ (सिलसिला,1985) आदि प्रेम रस के गीतों की सौगात दी।
अपनी अमर गायकी के जरिए उन्होंने राजेश खन्ना, अमिताभ बच्चन, शशि कपूर, देवानंद, संजीव कुमार, धर्मेन्द्र, और जितेन्द्र को सुपर स्टार की पदवी तक पहुंचाने में अहम भूमिका अदा की। इसके अलाव सुनील दत्त, राजेन्द्र नाथ, विनोद खन्ना, अशोक कुमार, ऋषि कपूर और अमोल पालेकर के लिए भी उन्होंने कई हिट गीत गाएं। ’सागर’, ’शराबी’, ’अगर तुम न होते’, ’नमक हलाल’, ’थोड़ी सी बेवफाई’, ’डॉन’, ’अमानुष’ और ’आराधना’ जैसी फिल्मों में उनके गीतों के कारण उन्हें सर्वश्रेष्ठ पार्श्वगायक के पुरस्कार मिले।
किशोर कुमार ने हिंदी के साथ-साथ बंगाली, असमी, गुजराती, मराठी, कन्नड़, भोजपुरी, मलयालम और उडि़या में भी उसी महारत के साथ गीत गाए और वे 1950 से 1980 के बीच के तीन दशकों में रफी और मुकेश के साथ देश के शीर्ष गायक के रूप में अपने वर्चस्व को स्थापित किया। इसके बावजूद भी किशोर कुमार को रफी और मुकेश के मुकाबले कम प्रतिभावान गायक कहा जाता रहा। तुलना करने वालों का तर्क था कि किशोर के सुर में दर्द की गहराई उतनी नही है जितनी रफी व मुकेश अपने गीतों में उड़ेल देते हैं। लेकिन आज भी सिने प्रेमियों की जुबां पर किशोर के कई दर्दीले नग़मे बरबस ही आ जाते हैं, जिनकी गहराई किसी भी नजरिए से रफी या मुकेश से कमतर नही कही जा सकती।
’जीवन के सफर में राही, मिलते है बिछुड़ जाने को---’(मुनीमजी,1955), ’दुखी मन मेरे सुन मेरा कहना---’(फंटूश,1956), ’कोई हमदम न रहा, कोई सहारा न रहा---’(झुमरू,1961), ’चिंगारी कोई भड़के तो सावन इसे बुझाएं---’ (अमर प्रेम,1972),’कोई होता जिसको अपना हम अपना कह लेते यारों---’(मेरे अपने,1972),मेरी भीगी भीगी सी पलकों पे रह गए जैसे मेरे सपने---’(अनामिका,1973),’ मीत न मिला रे मन का---’(अभिमान,1973),’मेरा जीवन कोरा कागज़ कोरा ही रह गया--’(कोरा कागज,1973),’दिल ऐसा किसी ने मेरा तोड़ा---’(अमानुष, 1975),’मेरे नैना सावन भादो फिर भी मेरा मन प्यासा---’(महबूबा,1976),’घुंघरू की तरह बजता ही रहा हूं मैं---’(चोर मचाए शोर,1980),’मंजिले अपनी जगह है, रास्ते अपनी जगह जब कदम ही साथ न दे---’(शराबी,1984) जैसे दर्द से सराबोर अनेक गीतों को किशोर कुमार ने जिस सहज भाव से दिल की गहराईयों से गाया है, उन्हें सुनकर कोई कैसे कह सकता है कि इस पैमाने पर उनके सुरों की सच्चाई भारतीय फिल्म जगत के महानतम गायकों से कम है। अलग अलग मूड के गानों की चर्चा करें तो 'हम सब उस्ताद है'(1965) में किशोर कुमार का गीत' हे प्यार बांटते चलो, क्या हिंदू क्या मुसलमां हम सब हैं भाई-भाई---'उनके गाए देशभक्ति के गीतों की लड़ी को आज भी विशेष तौर पर सुना जाता है।
किशोर कुमार एक ऐसे जिंदादिल इंसान थे, जिनका स्मरण आज भी मन में गुदगुदी भरा एहसास पैदा करता है। कॉमेडी गीतों की उन्होंने एक सर्वथा अलग सल्तनत कायम की। किशोर कुमार की ज़िंदादिल जीवन शैली से मेल खाने वाले इन तरानों को सुनते हैं तो ज़ेहन में हर्ष की तरंगे हिलोरे लेने लगती हैं। सच तो यह है कि हास्य गीतों में किशोर ने अपनी अद्भुत प्रतिभा से ऐसा जीवंत हास्य रस पैदा किया कि उनका इस क्षेत्र में आज भी कोई सानी नज़र नही आता। उनके अंदाज़ का कॉमेडी अभिनय और गायन भारतीय फिल्मों की अमूल्य धरोहर है। किशोर कुमार की ’हुडलिंग’ की नकल करने का प्रयास कई गायकों ने समय-समय पर किया है, मगर जिस नैसर्गिक ईश्वरीय देन के रूप में किशोर कॉमेडी गीतों को संजो गए, वह मुकाम आज तक कोई नही हासिल कर सका है।
किशोर कुमार ने गीतकार, संगीतकार, फिल्म निर्माता, निर्देशक, पटकथा लेखक, और अभिनेता के बतौर रजत पट पर अपनी बहुआयामी भूमिकाओं को साकार कर कामयाबी और लोकप्रियता के नए आयाम स्थापित किए। गायक के रूप में विशिष्ट मुकाम हासिल करने की अपनी तमन्ना को किशोर ने अपनी नैसर्गिक प्रतिभा के दम पर साकार किया, लेकिन फिल्मी पर्दे और पार्श्व में मिली प्रत्येक भूमिका को जीवंत बनाकर किशोर कुमार अमर हो गए। संगीत के जादूगर किशोर कुमार आप हमे हमेशा याद आते हैं, आपको हमारा नमन। :bloom:

----------


## mzone420

किशोर दा सच में आप बहुत याद आते हैं
लेख
किशोर कुमार भारतीय संगीत के इतिहास में अमर गायक, अभिनेता, निर्देशक, निर्माता और संगीतकार, लेखक और गीतकार थे। (जन्म- 4 अगस्त सन 1929 ई., खंडवा मध्य प्रदेश, मृत्यु- 13 अक्टूबर, 1987, मुंबई)। किशोर कुमार का असली नाम 'आभास कुमार गांगुली' था।

*जीवन परिचय*
किशोर कुमार का जन्म 4 अगस्त, 1929 ई. को खंडवा, मध्यप्रदेश में एक बंगाली परिवार में हुआ था। किशोर कुमार एक विलक्षण शख़्सियत रहे हैं। हिन्दी सिनेमा की ओर उनका बहुत बड़ा योगदान है। किशोर कुमार के पिता कुंजीलाल खंडवा शहर के जाने माने वक़ील थे। किशोर चार भाई बहनों में सबसे छोटे थे। सबसे छोटा होने के नाते किशोर कुमार को सबका प्*यार मिला। इसी चाहत ने किशोर को इतना हंसमुख बना दिया था कि हर हाल में मुस्कुराना उनके जीवन का अंदाज बन गया। उनके सबसे बड़े भाई अशोक कुमार मुंबई में एक अभिनेता के रूप में स्थापित हो चुके थे और उनके एक और भाई अनूप कुमार भी फ़िल्मों में काम कर रहे थे।
किशोर कुमार बचपन से ही एक संगीतकार बनना चाहते थे, वह अपने पिता की तरह वक़ील नहीं बनना चाहते थे। किशोर कुमार ने 81 फ़िल्मों में अभिनय किया और 18 फ़िल्मों का निर्देशन भी किया। फ़िल्म 'पड़ोसन' में उन्होंने जिस मस्त मौला आदमी के किरदार को निभाया वही किरदार वे ज़िंदगी भर अपनी असली ज़िंदगी में निभाते रहे। हिन्दी सिनेमा में इलैक्ट्रिक संगीत लाने का श्रेय किशोर कुमार को जाता है।

*अभिनेता के रूप में शुरुआत*
किशोर कुमार के.एल. सहगल के गानों से बहुत प्रभावित थे, और उनकी ही तरह गायक बनना चाहते थे। किशोर कुमार के भाई अशोक कुमार की चाहत थी कि किशोर कुमार नायक के रूप में हिन्दी फ़िल्मों के हीरो के रूप में जाने जाएँ, लेकिन किशोर कुमार को अदाकारी की बजाये पा*र्श्व गायक बनने की चाहत थी किशोर कुमार ने संगीत की प्रारंभिक शिक्षा कभी किसी से नहीं ली थी। किशोर कुमार की शुरुआत एक अभिनेता के रूप में फ़िल्म शिकारी (1946) से हुई। इस फ़िल्म में उनके बड़े भाई अशोक कुमार ने प्रमुख भूमिका की थी। किशोर कुमार ने 1951 में फणी मजूमदार द्वारा निर्मित फ़िल्म 'आंदोलन' में हीरो के रूप में काम किया मगर फ़िल्म फ्लॉप हो गई। 1954 में किशोर कुमार ने बिमल राय की 'नौकरी' में एक बेरोज़गार युवक की संवेदनशील भूमिका कर अपनी अभिनय प्रतिभा से भी परिचित किया। इसके बाद 1955 में बनी 'बाप रे बाप', 1956 में 'नई दिल्ली', 1957 में 'मि. मेरी' और 'आशा', और 1958 में बनी 'चलती का नाम गाड़ी' जिस में किशोर कुमार ने अपने दोनों भाईयों अशोक कुमार और अनूप कुमार के साथ काम किया और उनकी अभिनेत्री मधुबाला थी।

*गायकी की शुरुआत*
किशोर कुमार को पहली बार गाने का मौक़ा 1948 में बनी फ़िल्म ज़िद्दी में मिला। फ़िल्म ज़िद्दी में किशोर कुमार ने देव आनंद के लिए गाना गाया था। 'जिद्दी' की सफलता के बावज़ूद उन्हें न तो पहचान मिली और न कोई ख़ास काम मिला। किशोर कुमार ने गायकी का एक नया अंदाज बनाया जो उस समय के नामचीन गायक रफ़ी मुकेश और सहगल से काफ़ी अलग था। किशोर कुमार सन 1969 में निर्माता निर्देशक शक्ति सामंत की फ़िल्म 'आराधना' के ज़रिये गायकी के दुनिया में सबसे सफल गायक बन गये। किशोर कुमार को शुरू में एस डी बर्मन और अन्य संगीत कारों ने अधिक गंभीरता से नहीं लिया और उनसे हल्के स्तर के गीत गवाए गए, लेकिन किशोर कुमार ने 1957 में बनी फ़िल्म "फंटूस" में 'दुखी मन मेरे' गीत को गाकर अपनी ऐसी धाक जमाई कि जाने माने संगीतकारों को किशोर कुमार की प्रतिभा का लोहा मानना पड़ा। किशोर कुमार को इसके बाद एस डी बर्मन ने अपने संगीत निर्देशन में कई गीत गाने का मौक़ा दिया।

*आर डी बर्मन के संगीत निर्देशन में*
आर डी बर्मन के संगीत निर्देशन में किशोर कुमार ने मुनीम जी, टैक्सी ड्राइवर, फंटूश, नौ दो ग्यारह, पेइंग गेस्ट, गाईड, ज्वेल थीफ़, प्रेमपुजारी, तेरे मेरे सपने जैसी फ़िल्मों में अपनी जादुई आवाज़़ से फ़िल्मी संगीत के दीवानों को अपना दीवाना बना लिया। एक अनुमान के किशोर कुमार ने वर्ष 1940 से वर्ष 1980 के बीच के अपने करियर के दौरान क़रीब 574 से अधिक गाने गाए।

*अन्य भाषओं में गीत*
किशोर कुमार ने हिन्दी के साथ ही बांग्ला, तमिल, मराठी, असमी, गुजराती, कन्नड़, भोजपुरी, मलयालम और उड़िया फ़िल्मों के लिए भी गीत गाए।
*
फ़िल्म फेयर अवार्ड*
किशोर कुमार को आठ फ़िल्म फेयर अवार्ड मिले हैं। किशोर कुमार को पहला फ़िल्म फेयर अवार्ड 1969 में 'अराधना' फ़िल्म के गीत 'रूप तेरा मस्ताना प्यार मेरा दीवाना' के लिए दिया गया था। किशोर कुमार की ख़ासियत यह थी कि उन्होंने देव आनंद से लेकर राजेश खन्ना, अमिताभ बच्चन के लिए अपनी आवाज़़ दी और इन सभी अभिनेताओं पर उनकी आवाज़़ ऐसी रची बसी मानो किशोर ख़ुद उनके अंदर मौजूद हों।
*क्रमशः...*

----------


## mzone420

*वैवाहिक जीवन*
किशोर कुमार की पहली शादी रुमा देवी के से हुई थी, लेकिन जल्दी ही शादी टूट गई और इस के बाद उन्होंने मधुबाला के साथ विवाह किया। उस दौर में दिलीप कुमार जैसे सफल और शोहरत की बुलंदियों पर पहुँचे अभिनेता जहाँ मधुबाला जैसी रूप सुंदरी का दिल नहीं जीत पाए वही मधुबाला किशोर कुमार की दूसरी पत्नी बनी। 1961 में बनी फ़िल्म 'झुमरु' में दोनों एक साथ आए। यह फ़िल्म किशोर कुमार ने ही बनाई थी और उन्होंने ख़ुद ही इसका निर्देशन किया था। इस के बाद दोनों ने 1962 में बनी फ़िल्म 'हाफ टिकट' में एक साथ काम किया जिस में किशोर कुमार ने यादगार कॉमेडी कर अपनी एक अलग छवि पेश की। 1976 में उन्होंने योगिता बाली से शादी की मगर इन दोनों का यह साथ मात्र कुछ महीनों का ही रहा। इसके बाद योगिता बाली ने मिथुन चक्रवर्ती से शादी कर ली। 1980 में किशोर कुमार ने चौथी शादी लीना चंद्रावरकर से की जो उम्र में उनके बेटे अमित से दो साल बड़ी थीं।

*हिन्दी सिनेमा जगत में प्रचलित किस्से*
किशोर कुमार के सम्मान में भारत सरकार द्वारा जारी डाक टिकट
किशोर कुमार की आवाज़़ की पुरानी के साथ-साथ नई पीढ़ी भी दीवानी है। किशोर जितने उम्दा कलाकार थे, उतने ही रोचक इंसान भी थे। उनके कई किस्से हिन्दी सिनेमा जगत में प्रचलित हैं।

*रशोकि रमाकु*
किशोर कुमार को अटपटी बातों को अपने चटपटे अंदाज में कहने का फ़ितूर था। ख़ासकर गीतों की पंक्ति को दाएँ से बाएँ गाने में किशोर कुमार ने महारत हासिल कर ली थी। नाम पूछने पर वह कहते थे- रशोकि रमाकु।

*तीन नायकों को बनाया महानायक*
किशोर कुमार ने हिन्दी सिनेमा के तीन नायकों को महानायक का दर्जा दिलाने में महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका अदा की है। उनकी आवाज़़ के जादू से देव आनंद सदाबहार हीरो कहलाए। राजेश खन्ना को सुपर सितारा कहा जाने लगा और अमिताभ बच्चन महानायक हो गए।

*मनोरंजन कर
*किशोर कुमार ने बारह साल की उम्र तक गीत-संगीत में महारत हासिल कर ली थी। किशोर कुमार रेडियो पर गाने सुनकर उनकी धुन पर थिरकते थे। किशोर कुमार फ़िल्मी गानों की किताब जमा कर उन्हें कंठस्थ करके गाते थे। घर आने वाले मेहमानों को किशोर कुमार अभिनय सहित गाने सुनाते तो 'मनोरंजन-कर' के रूप में कुछ इनाम भी माँग लेते थे।

*बाथरूम गायक*
एक दिन अशोक कुमार के घर अचानक संगीतकार सचिन देव वर्मन पहुँच गए। बैठक में उन्होंने गाने की आवाज़़ सुनी तो दादा मुनि से पूछा, 'कौन गा रहा है?' अशोक कुमार ने जवाब दिया- 'मेरा छोटा भाई है'। जब तक गाना नहीं गाता, उसका नहाना पूरा नहीं होता।' सचिन-दा ने बाद में किशोर कुमार को जीनियस गायक बना दिया।
*
दो बार आवाज़़ उधार ली*
मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने पहली बार किशोर कुमार को अपनी आवाज़़ फ़िल्म 'रागिनी' में गीत 'मन मोरा बावरा' के लिए उधार दी। दूसरी बार शंकर-जयकिशन की फ़िल्म 'शरारत' में रफ़ी ने किशोर के लिए-व 'अजब है दास्ताँ तेरी ये ज़िंदगी।' गीत गाया।

*मेहमूद से लिया बदला*
मेहमूद ने फ़िल्म 'प्यार किए जा' में कॉमेडियन किशोर कुमार, शशि कपूर और ओमप्रकाश से ज़्यादा पैसे वसूले थे। किशोर को यह बात अखर गई। किशोर कुमार ने इसका बदला मेहमूद से फ़िल्म 'पड़ोसन' में दुगुना पैसा लेकर लिया।

*खंडवे वाले की राम-राम*
किशोर कुमार ने जब-जब स्टेज-शो किए, हमेशा हाथ जोड़कर सबसे पहले संबोधन करते थे- 'मेरे दादा-दादियों।' मेरे नाना-नानियों। मेरे भाई-बहनों, तुम सबको खंडवे वाले किशोर कुमार का राम-राम। नमस्कार।

*हरफनमौला*
किशोर कुमार का बचपन तो खंडवा में बीता, लेकिन जब वे किशोर हुए तो इंदौर के क्रिश्चियन कॉलेज में पढ़ने आए। हर सोमवार सुबह खंडवा से मीटरगेज की छुक-छुक रेलगाड़ी में इंदौर आते और शनिवार शाम लौट जाते। सफर में वे हर स्टेशन पर डिब्बा बदल लेते और मुसाफ़िरों को नए-नए गाने सुनाकर मनोरंजन करते थे।

*खंडवा की दूध जलेबी*
किशोर कुमार ज़िंदगीभर कस्बाई चरित्र के भोले मानस बने रहे। मुंबई की भीड़-भाड़, पार्टियाँ और ग्लैमर के चेहरों में वे कभी शामिल नहीं हो पाए। इसलिए उनकी आख़िरी इच्छा थी कि खंडवा में ही उनका अंतिम संस्कार किया जाए। इस इच्छा को पूरा किया गया, वे कहा करते थे- 'फ़िल्मों से संन्यास लेने के बाद वे खंडवा में ही बस जाएँगे और रोजाना दूध-जलेबी खाएँगे।[2]

*प्रिय गायक* 
लता मंगेशकर को किशोर गायकों में सबसे ज़्यादा अच्छे लगते थे। लता जी ने कहा कि किशोर हर तरह के गीत गा लेते थे और उन्हें ये मालूम था कि कौन सा गाना किस अंदाज़ में गाना है। किशोर कुमार लता जी की बहन आशा भोंसले के भी सबसे पसंदीदा गायक थे और उनका मानना है कि किशोर अपने गाने दिल और दिमाग़ दोनों से ही गाते थे। आज भी उनकी सुनहरी आवाज़़ लाखों संगीत के दीवानों के दिल में बसी हुई है और उसका जादू हमारे दिलों दिमाग़ पर छाया हुआ है. आज अगर वे ज़िंदा होते तो अस्सी बरस के होते।[3]

*किशोर कुमार के प्रसिद्ध गाने*
अगर तुम न होते…
आ चल के तुझे मैं लेके चलूँ…
आदमी जो कहता है…
आने वाला पल जाने वाला है…
ऐ ख़ुदा हर फ़ैसला तेरा मुझे मंज़ूर है…
ओ मेरे दिल के चैन…
कितने सपने कितने अरमान लाया हूँ मैं…
कोई हमदम न रहा…
खाईके पान बनारस वाला…
ख्वाब हो तुम या कोई हक़ीकत कौन हो तुम बतलाओ…
गीत गाता हूँ मैं…
घुँघरू की तरह बजता ही रहा हूँ मैं…
चलते चलते मेरे ये गीत…
चिंगारी कोई भड़के…
छूकर मेरे मन को…
जीवन से भरी तेरी आँखें…
तेरी दुनिया से, होके मजबूर चला…
दिल आज शायर है…
दिल ऐसा किसी ने मेरा तोड़ा…
दीवाना लेके आया है…
दुखी मन मेरे, सुन मेरा कहना…
प्यार दीवाना होता है…
फिर वोही रात है…
फूलों का तारों का…
माना जनाब ने पुकारा नहीं…
मुसाफ़िर हूँ यारो…
मेरा जीवन कोरा काग़ज़ कोरा ही रह गया…
मेरी भीगी भीगी सी…
मेरे नैना सावन भादों…
मेरे सपनों की रानी कब आएगी तू…
मैं शायर बदनाम…
ये क्या हुआ…
ये जीवन है…
ये दिल न होता बेचारा…
ये लाल रंग…
ये शाम मसतानी…
रिम झिम गिरे सावन…
रोते हुए आते हैं सब…
वो शाम कुछ अजीब थी…
सागर जैसी आँखों वाली…
हम हैं राही प्यार के…
हमें तुमसे प्यार कितना…
ज़िंदगी इक सफ़र है सुहाना…
ज़िंदगी का सफ़र…
ज़िंदगी प्यार का गीत है…
*मृत्यु*
वर्ष 1987 में किशोर कुमार ने मुंबई की भागम-दौड़ वाली ज़िंदगी से उब कर यह फैसला किया कि वह फ़िल्मों से संन्यास लेने के बाद वापस अपने गाँव खंडवा जाकर रहेंगे। लेकिन उनका यह सपना भी अधूरा ही रह गया। 13 अक्टूबर 1987 को उन्हें दिल का दौरा पड़ा और वह पूरी दुनिया से विदा हो गये।भले ही वो आज हमारे बीच नहीं है। लेकिन अपनी सुरमयी आवाज़ और बेहतरीन अदायकी से वो हमेशा हमारे बीच रहेंगे, हमेशा.

----------


## mzone420

*दोस्तों माफ करिएगा थोडा टोपिक से भटक गया, पर क्या करूँ..आज मेरे प्रिय गायक किशोर दा का जन्मदिन है, इसीलिए अपने आपको रोक नहीं पाया..*

----------


## mzone420

चलते चलते, मेरे ये गीत याद रखना
कभी अलविदा ना कहना
कभी अलविदा ना कहना
रोते हँसते, बस यूँही तुम
गुनगुनाते रहना
कभी अलविदा....

प्यार करते करते, हम तुम कहीं खो जाएंगे
इन्ही बहारों के, आँचल में थक के सो जाएंगे
सपनों को फिर भी, तुम यूँही सजाते रहना
कभी अलविदा ....

बीच राह में दिलवर, बिछड़ जाएं कहीं हम अगर
और सूनी सी लगे तुम्हें, जीवन की ये डगर
हम लौट आएंगे, तुम यूँही बुलाते रहना
कभी अलविदा ....

चलते चलते ....
रोते हँसते ....

अलविदा तो अंत है
और अंत किसने देखा
ये जुदाई ही
मिलन है जो हम ने देखा
यादों में आकर
तुम यूँही गाते रहना
कभी अलविदा ...

----------


## mzone420

*ना कोई डिमांड ना कोई कमेन्ट:question:* :question::BangHead:

----------


## mzone420

*फिल्म:- बैंड बाजा बारात 
सलीम और सुनिधि ने गया है इस गाने को....*
:down:



:down:
हूँ.. अक्खां दे कटोरे, सूरमा बटोरे
लगदे छिछोरे बड़े हाए-फाए
दिल पे दंराती, सादे चल जाती
मारे दिल गुलाटी, पूछे वाइ वाइ

हाँ अक्खां दे कटोरे, सूरमा बटोरे
लगदे छिछोरे बड़े हाए-फाए
दिल पे दंराती, सादे चल जाती
मारे दिल गुलाटी, पूछे वाइ वाइ
चाए में डूबा बिस्कुट हो गया
मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया

हाए हट रे निगोडे, नीम के पकोड़े
पीछा क्यों ना छोड़े, घूमे दायें बायें
तुझको सुधारू, जुत्ती मैं उतारू
सर पे दे मारू तेरे ढायें ढायें
रोमीयो बिना पर्मिट हो गया
तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया

हो बालों को मैं सेट किता जैल मल के
छाती चौड़ी डॉल्ले शोल्ले दंड पेल के
कुड़िये हराया तूने चाल चल के
बातों वाली बास्केट बॉल खेल के

हाँ जैल वेल देख छोरी पटती नहीं
डॉलों से उमर सारी कटती नहीं
हाँ खूब पहचानू तेरे दिल में है क्या
फ़ितरत चोरों की पलटदी नहीं
गुड देखा मखी जैसा फिट हो गया
हो तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया

हो मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ...... लुट्ट गया

क्यूँ मेरी गली में आके वेट करदा
हरकत डाउन मार्केट करदा
देखूं जो हटा के खिड़की का परदा
सीटी वीटी मार इरीटेट करदा ओये

हो छड अटिट्यूड कभी मान कुड़िये
ब्लैंक चैक दे दूँ या ते जान कुड़िये
ईंटे का यह दिल कर नरम ज़रा
देख ले यह गबरू जवान कुड़िये
छ: फुट से डेढ़ फुट हो गया
मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
तू तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया
हो मैं तो ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी ऐवंयी लुट्ट गया

----------


## arjun32

> *हिंदी सिनेमा का आज तक का सबसे शुद्ध हिंदी गाना 
> सन १९७१ में फिल्म  हम तुम और वोह में किशोर कुमार ने गाया था
> आज भी इस आने का कोई मुकाबला नहीं ,
> इससे शुद्ध हिंदी गाना शायद और कोई है ही नहीं ,
> आप गुनगुना कर देखे और बताएं ये गाना केसा लगा | 
> 
> 
> प्रिये
> प्रिये
> ...


 बहुत   सुन्दर  गीत  है..... लिरिक्स  देने के लिए शुक्रिया.....

----------


## mzone420

दोस्तों अब पेश-ए-खिदमत है एक बिल्कुल नया गाना, फिल्म आरक्षण से, जो आजकल बहुत विवादों में चल रही है,,
मेरा अनुमान है की शायद इस गाने का ये पहली बार हिदी लिरिक्स आ रहा है नेट पे..
गाना है-- "अच्छा लगता है"




:down:

झटक कर ज़ुल्फ़,
जब तुम तौलिए से,
बारिशें आज़ाद करती हो, 
अच्छा लगता है, 
हिलाकर होंठ जब भी,
हौले हौले,
गुफ्तगू को साज़ करती हो,
अच्छा लगता है,

हो.. खुशबू से बहलाओ ना 
सीधे पोइन्ट पे.. आओ ना 
आँख में आँखें,
डाल के कह दो,
ख्वाबों में टहलाओ ना,
ज़रा शोर्ट में बतलाओ ना,
सीधे पोइन्ट पे... आओ ना 
सीधे पोइन्ट पे... आओ ना

अलग एहसास होता है,
तुम्हारे पास होने का,
सरकती सरसराहट की नदी,
में रेशमी लम्हें,
भिगोने का..
हो हो हो
ज़रा सा मोड़कर गरदन,
जब अपनी ही अदा पे,
नाज़ करती हो,
अच्छा लगता है,

हो... लफ्जों से बहलाओ ना,
झूठी मुठी बहकाओ ना,
हाथों को हाथों में लेके,
वोह तीन शब्द टपकावो ना,
ज़रा शोर्ट में...बतलाओ ना,
सीधे पोइन्ट पे आओ ना,
हाँ सीधे पोइन्ट पे आओ ना,

वो तेरे ध्यान की खुशबू,
मैं सर तक ओढ़ लेता हूँ,
भटकती सांस को तेरी गली,
में गुनगुना छोड देता हूँ,
हो हो हो
तुम अपनी खिड़कियों को,
खोलकर जब भी नये,
आगाज़ करती हो,
अच्छा लगता है,

हो.. गली गली गली
गली गली गली भटकाओ ना,
घडी घडी उलझाओ ना,
सेंटी हो मैं जान गयी हूँ,
एक्शन भी दिखलाओ ना,
ज़रा शोर्ट में... बतलाओ ना,
सीधे पोइन्ट पे... आओ ना,
हो...सीधे पोइन्ट पे आओ ना,
आ..
हो सीधे.. हो सीधे..
हो.. सीधे पोइन्ट पे आओ ना,







> रेस्पोंस बहुत ही कम मिल रहा है दोस्तों.. लगता है मेरी मेहनत बेकार ज रही है :(


:BangHead:

----------


## mzone420

*दोस्तों, अब मैं जो गीत आपके सामने रखूँगा, उसे सुनकर और पढकर आपको, १००% वो दिन याद आ जाएँगे जब सिर्फ दूरदर्शन आया करता था.. ये गीत १९८८ में लोक सेवा परिषद द्वारा लिखवाया गया था  और दूरसंचार मंत्रालय द्वारा इसका वीडियो बनवाया गया था...*

*"मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा"*



_मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा तो सुर बने हमारा
सुर की नदियाँ हर दिशा से बहते सागर में मिलें
बादलों का रूप ले कर बरसे हल्के हल्के
मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा तो सुर बने हमारा
मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा …
मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा …__(हिन्दी) 

चॉन्य् तरज़ तय म्यॉन्य् तरज़
इक-वट बनि यि सॉन्य् तरज़ ...(कश्मीरी) 

तेरा सुर मिले मेरे सुर दे नाल
मिलके बणे एक नवा सुर ताल...(पंजाबी) 

मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा तो सुर बने हमारा ...(हिन्दी) 

मुहिंजो सुर तुहिंजे साँ प्यारा मिले जडेंह
गीत असाँजो मधुर तरानो बणे तडेंह ...(सिन्धी) 

सुर का दरिया बह के सागर में मिले ...(उर्दू) 

बदलाँ दा रूप लैके बरसन हौले हौले ...(पंजाबी)

इसैन्दाल नम इरुवरिन सुरमुम नमदक्कुम
तिसै वॆरु आनालुम आऴि सेर
मुगिलाय मऴैयय पोऴिवदु पोल इसै
नम इसै … (तमिल) 

नन्न ध्वनिगॆ निन्न ध्वनिय,
सेरिदन्तॆ नम्म ध्वनिय ...(कन्नड) 

ना स्वरमु नी स्वरमु संगम्ममै,
मन स्वरंगा अवतरिंचे ...(तेलुगु) 

निंडॆ स्वरमुम् नींगळुडॆ स्वरमुम्
धट्टुचॆयुम् नमुडॆय स्वरम ...(मलयालम) 

तोमार शुर मोदेर शुर
सृष्टि करूर अइको शुर ...(बांग्ला)

सृष्टि हो करून अइको तान ...(असमिया) 

तोमा मोरा स्वरेर मिलन
सृष्टि करे चालबोचतन ...(उड़िया) 

मिले सुर जो थारो म्हारो
बणे आपणो सुर निरालो ...(गुजराती) 

माँझा तुमच्या जुलता तारा
मधुर सुराँचा बरसती धारा ...(मराठी) 

सुर की नदियाँ हर दिशा से बहते सागर में मिलें
बादलों का रूप ले कर बरसे हल्के हल्के
मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा तो सुर बने हमारा
मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा
तो सुर बने हमारा …(हिन्दी)_

..................................................  ............................
दोस्तों कोई डिमांड होतो अवश्य बताये...................................  ..........

----------


## mzone420

?????डिमांड ????

----------


## Teach Guru

> *दोस्तों, अब मैं जो गीत आपके सामने रखूँगा, उसे सुनकर और पढकर आपको, १००% वो दिन याद आ जाएँगे जब सिर्फ दूरदर्शन आया करता था.. ये गीत १९८८ में लोक सेवा परिषद द्वारा लिखवाया गया था  और दूरसंचार मंत्रालय द्वारा इसका वीडियो बनवाया गया था...*
> 
> *"मिले सुर मेरा तुम्हारा"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मुझे ये बहुत पसंद था ये durdarsan  पे आता था करीब १५ साल पहले

----------


## Teach Guru

> ?????डिमांड ????


एक गाना है  " बहुत जताते हो चाह हमसे करोगे केसे निकाह हमसे  " film का नाम पता नहीं इसके बोल दो ...

----------


## mzone420

> मुझे ये बहुत पसंद था ये durdarsan  पे आता था करीब १५ साल पहले


हाँ मित्र.. अभी कुछ साल पहले इसका दूसरा वर्जन भी आया था.. मगर पुराने वाले कि तो बात ही कुछ और थी...

----------


## Teach Guru

> हाँ मित्र.. अभी कुछ साल पहले इसका दूसरा वर्जन भी आया था.. मगर पुराने वाले कि तो बात ही कुछ और थी...


*बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र*

----------


## mzone420

> एक गाना है  " बहुत जताते हो चाह हमसे करोगे केसे निकाह हमसे  " film का नाम पता नहीं इसके बोल दो ...


एक जबरदस्त फिल्म 'आदमी खिलौना है' का जबरदस्त गाना, मोहम्मद अज़ीज़ और अलका याग्निक का गाया हुआ और समीर का लिखा हुआ ये गाना १९९० के दशक का एक बहुत ही मशहूर गाना हुआ करता था... 





ओ ओ ओ ..., हो हो हो ...
बहुत जताते हो चाह हमसे -२ 
करोगे कैसे निबाह हमसे, 
ऐ दिल -८ 

क़सम खुदा की यही कहुंगा -२ 
तुम्हारे बिन मैं न जी सकुंगा, 
ऐ दिल -८ 

ये दर्द क्या हैं, क़रार क्या हैं,
तुम्हे पता हैं, ये प्यार क्या हैं 

दीवानापन हैं, दीवानगी हैं 
सुना हैं मैंने ये बेखुदी हैं 

वफ़ा की राहों में जलना होगा, 
कहीं गिरे तो सम्भलना होगा 

सुलगते शोलों पे मैं चलुंगा -२ 
वफ़ा के रंगो में रंग लुंगा, 
ऐ दिल -८ 

नज़र में चेहरा तराश लुंगा,
तुम्हारी सान्सों की प्यास लुंगा 

ये ख्वाब इतना हसीन क्यों हैं,
तुम्हे वफ़ा पे यकीन क्यों हैं 

मेरी तो ख्वाहिश तुम्हारी चाहत,
मुझे भी कब से तुम्हारी हसरत 

मिलाओ न यू निगाह हमसे -२ 
हो जाये न कहीं गुनाह हमसे, 
ऐ दिल -८

ज़माना हमको करेगा रुसवाह, 
ज़रा बताओ करोगे तुम क्या 

मुझे न रुसवाइ का कोइ डर, 
तुम्हे तो चाहा हैं अपने दम पर 

किसीने हमको जुदा किया तो, 
खुशी के मौसम में ग़म दिया तो 

ज़माने के सारे ग़म सहूंगा -२ 
न दुर अब तुमसे मैं रहुंगा, 
ऐ दिल -८

बहुत जताते हो चाह हमसे
करोगे कैसे निबाह हमसे,
ऐ दिल -१६

----------


## Devil khan

*मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............*


उत्त्साह्वर्धन और सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद खान भाई.....

----------


## mzone420

दोस्तों आज कल एयरटेल का ये गाना बहुत चला है, आइये इसे सुनते है एक बार मेरे साथ 

:down:



:down:
चाय के लिए जैसे टोस्ट होता है--वैसे हर एक फ्रेंड जरुरी होता है
ऐसे हर एक फ्रेंड जरुरी होता है,

कोई सुबह पांच बजे नींद से जगाए,

कोई रात को तीन बजे जान बचाए,

एक तेरी कड़की में शेरिंग करे,

और एक तेरे बजट में स्ने़क इन (sneak in) करे,

कोई नेचर से गेस्ट कोई होस्ट होता है,

पर हर एक फ्रेंड ज़रुरी होता है


"एक घडी घडी काम आये पर कभी कभी कॉल करे,

एक कभी कभी काम आये और घडी घडी कॉल करे"


गोसिप का कोई घूमता फिरता सेटेलाइट 

कोई साथ रहे तो कर दे सब आलराइट

कोई एफोर्टलेस कोई फोर्स्ड होता है 

लेकिन हर एक फ्रेंड जरुरी होता है

चैटरूम फ्रेंड कोई क्लासरूम फ्रेंड 

कोई बीके पे रेस वाला व्रूम व्रूम फ्रेंड,

शोपिंग मॉल वाला शोपिंग फ्रेंड,

कोई एक्साम हॉल वाला कोपिंग फ्रेंड,

मूवी बड्डी ग्रूवी बड्डी

हाय बड्डी, बाय बड्डी, जोक बड्डी, पोक बड्डी 
गाना बड्डी, शाना बड्डी, चड्डी बड्डी, यार बड्डी
कुत्ते, कमीने
एवरीबडी, सब बड्डी 

ए टू जेड

गिन जिन के नाम भेजा रोस्ट होता है,

पर हर एक फ्रेंड जरुरी होता है

लेकिन हर एक फ्रेंड जरुरी होता है

----------


## Teach Guru

> एक जबरदस्त फिल्म 'आदमी खिलौना है' का जबरदस्त गाना, मोहम्मद अज़ीज़ और अलका याग्निक का गाया हुआ और समीर का लिखा हुआ ये गाना १९९० के दशक का एक बहुत ही मशहूर गाना हुआ करता था... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]ओ ओ ओ ..., हो हो हो ...
> बहुत जताते हो चाह हमसे -२ 
> करोगे कैसे निबाह हमसे, 
> ...


*धन्यवाद मित्र , गजब कोशिश करते हो |*

----------


## dev b

लाजवाव सूत्र है मित्र ................बधाई

----------


## naughty_angel

hahaha...not bad...

----------


## Teach Guru

गीत -'कोई हसीना जब रूठ जाती है तो ..'
फिल्म - शोले
इसके बोल चाहिए मित्र......................

----------


## mzone420

> *धन्यवाद मित्र , गजब कोशिश करते हो |*





> लाजवाव सूत्र है मित्र ................बधाई



*आप दोनों मित्रों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद..*

----------


## mzone420

> hahaha...not bad...


*भाई इसमें हँसने की क्या बात है ??*

----------


## mzone420

> गीत -'कोई हसीना जब रूठ जाती है तो ..'
> फिल्म - शोले
> इसके बोल चाहिए मित्र......................


_शोले फिल्म का ये सदाबहार गाना गाया है, जिसे बोल दिए थे आनन्द बक्शी जी नें और इसे अपने संगीत से सजाया था पंचम दा नें और गायक तो आप जानते ही होगे सबके चहेते किशोर दा...._

:down:



:down:
_कोई हसीना जब रूठ जाती है तो तो तो
और भी हसीन हो जाती है
टेशन से गाड़ी जब छूट जाती है तो
एक दो तीन हो जाती है
कोई हसीना जब रूठ जाती है तो तो तो
और भी हसीन हो जाती है

हाथों में चाबुक होंठों पे गालियाँ
बड़े नखरे वालियाँ होती हैं ताँगे वालियाँ
कोई ताँगे वाली जब रूठ जाती है तो तो तो
और नमकीन हो जाती है
कोई हसीना जब रूठ जाती है तो तो तो
और भी हसीन हो जाती है

ज़ुल्फ़ों में छैयाँ मुखड़े पे धूप है
बड़ा मज़ेदार गोरी ये तेरा रंग रूप है
डोर से पतंग जब टूट जाती है तो तो तो
रुत रंगीन हो जाती है
कोई हसीना जब रूठ जाती है तो तो तो
और भी हसीन हो जाती है_

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र आपके सूत्र से कुछ बहुत ही उन्म्दा गाने मिले! जो बचपन में कभी कभी देखने को मिलते थे ! आपका शुक्रिया सूत्र के लिएय!


सूत्र में  डिमांड पूरी करने के साथ साथ ऐसे ही कुछ नए पुराने गाने डालते रहना मित्र!


आभार!


*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र आपके सूत्र से कुछ बहुत ही उन्म्दा गाने मिले! जो बचपन में कभी कभी देखने को मिलते थे ! आपका शुक्रिया सूत्र के लिएय!
> 
> 
> सूत्र में  डिमांड पूरी करने के साथ साथ ऐसे ही कुछ नए पुराने गाने डालते रहना मित्र!
> 
> 
> आभार!
> 
> 
> *


_सूत्र आगमन और उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद भारत जी... 
जानकर अच्छा लगा की आपको मेरा प्रयास अच्छा लगा ...._

----------


## mzone420

_दोस्तों अब जो गाना आपके सामने पेश करने जा रहा हूँ... पक्के तौर पे ये गाना आपको आपके बचपन की याद दिला देगा...._

:down:



:down:

_शक्तिमान.. शक्तिमान.. शक्तिमान.
अद्भुत अदम्य साहस की परिभाषा है,
ये मिटती मानवता की एक आशा है.
ये सृष्टि की शक्ति का वरदान है,
ये अवतार नहीं है ये इंसान है.
शक्तिमान.. शक्तिमान.. शक्तिमान.
...
ये आत्म-शक्ति है,
दुनिया बदल सकती है,
फूलों में ढल सकती है,
शोलों सी जल सकती है,
होता है जब आदमी को अपना ज्ञान,
कहलाया वो शक्तिमान,
शक्तिमान, शक्तिमान, शक्तिमान...._

sorry शक्तिमान :pointlol:

*''कैसा लगा दोस्तों??''*

----------


## Teach Guru

शक्तिमान से तो वाकी बचपन की याद ताजा हो गयी मित्र.............बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो............

----------


## mzone420

> शक्तिमान से तो वाकी बचपन की याद ताजा हो गयी मित्र.............बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो............


धन्यवाद मित्र.....

आपने सही कहा, आज भी जब हम शक्तिमान, चंद्रकांता या अलिफ़ लैला आदि के टाइटल ट्रैक सुन लेते हैं तो जाने अनजाने अपने बचपन के दिनों में खो जाते हैं...

----------


## mamta007

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र|

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र|


सूत्र आगमन एवं उत्त्साह्वर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद ममता जी ....

----------


## Teach Guru

अति उतम मित्र बहुत बढ़िया है मनोरंजन से भरपूर, लगे  रहो........
सूत्र अद्यतन करो |

----------


## mzone420

:music: दोस्तों आज का ये गाना भी मेरे सर्वाधिक प्रिय गानों में से एक है...
 किशोर दा लता दी का गाया ये गाना... संगीतकार है राहुल देव बर्मन और फिल्म है 'अगर तुम ना होते' :music:

_"हमें और जीने की चाहत न होती "_



_हमें और जीने की चाहत न होती
अगर तुम न होते,  अगर तुम न होते

(हमें जो तुम्हारा इशारा न मिलता
भंवर में ही रहते किनारा न मिलता .........)
किनारे पे भी तो लहर आ डुबोती
अगर तुम न होते,  अगर तुम न होते

(तुम्हें देखके तो लगता है ऐसे
बहारों का मौसम आया हो जैसे .........)
दिखाई न देती अंधेरों में ज्योती
अगर तुम न होते,  अगर तुम न होते

तुम्हें क्या बताऊं के तुम मेरे क्या हो
मेरी ज़िंदगी का तुम ही आसरा हो
मैं आशा कि लड़ियां, न रह रह पिरोती
अगर तुम न होते,  अगर तुम न होते

हर इक ग़म तुम्हारा सहेंगे खुशी से
करेंगे न शिकवा कभी भी किसी से
जहाँ मुझ पे हंसता, खुशी मुझपे रोती
अगर तुम न होते,  अगर तुम न होते

न जाने जो दिल से ये आवाज़ आई
मिलन से है बढ़के तुम्हारी जुदाई
ये आँखों के आँसू, न कहलाते मोती
अगर तुम न होते,  अगर तुम न होते_

----------


## mzone420

> अति उतम मित्र बहुत बढ़िया है मनोरंजन से भरपूर, लगे  रहो........
> सूत्र अद्यतन करो |


_धन्यवाद मित्र.....

आप जैसे कुछ ही मित्र है जो कभी कभी इस सूत्र पर आकार थोडा सा मनोबल बढ़ाते है,_ :salut::salut:

----------


## Teach Guru

गाना - हर घड़ी बदल रही है रूप जिंदगी ...................
फिल्म - कल हो ना हो 

इसके बोल चाहिए मित्र

----------


## mzone420

> *sddn2k9*
>     गाना - हर घड़ी बदल रही है रूप जिंदगी ...................
>     फिल्म - कल हो ना हो
>     इसके बोल चाहिए मित्र



मित्र इस गाने को गाया है सोनू निगम ने और बोल दिए है गुलज़ार साहब ने, शंकर-एहशान-लॉय ने दिया है इस गीत का मधुर संगीत....




_हर घडी बदल रही हैं रूप जिंदगी
छाँव हैं कभी, कभी हैं धूप जिंदगी
हर पल यहा जी भर जियो,  जो हैं समा, कल हो ना हो

चाहे जो तुम्हे पूरे दिलसे, मिलता हैं वो मुश्किल से
ऐसा जो कोई कही हैं , बस वो ही सबसे हसीं हैं
उस हाथ को तुम थाम लो, वो मेहरबां कल हो ना हो

पलकोंके ले के साये, पास कोई जो आए
लाख संभालो पागल दिलको, दिल धडके ही जाए
पर सोच लो इस पल हैं जो , वो दास्तां कल हो ना हो_

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र साउथ कई फिल्म छत्रपति का टायटल सोंग मिल सकता हे क्या 
बोल-छत्रपति छत्रपति हे ये गाना संस्कृत में हे 
बड़ी कृपा होगी*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र साउथ कई फिल्म छत्रपति का टायटल सोंग मिल सकता हे क्या 
> बोल-छत्रपति छत्रपति हे ये गाना संस्कृत में हे 
> बड़ी कृपा होगी*


वैसे मुझे इस गाने के बारे में कुछ पता नहीं है, फिर भी गूगलश्री की मदद से कोशिस कर रहा हूँ, आपके लिए ....
शायद आपकी डिमांड ये हो -------

_||Agni Skalana Sandhaghdharipu Varga Pralya Radha Chatrapathi

Madhyamdhina Samudhyath Kirana Vidyuddhumani Khani Chatrapathi

Thajjem Thajjenu Thadhim Dhirana Dhim Dhim Thakita Nata Chatrapathi

Urvii Valaya Sambhavyavara Swacchanda Gunadhi...||



||Khumbhi Nikara Khumbhastha Guru Khumbhi Valaya Pathi Chatrapathi

Jhanjha Pavana Garvapahara Vindhyadri Samadruthi Chatrapathi

Chanda Prabala Doardhandajitha Dhurdhanda Bhata Tathi Chatrapathi

Shatru Prakara Vicchedakara Bheema Arjuna Prathi...|| (2 times)




||Dhig Dhig Vijaya Dhanka Ninada Ghantarava Tusshhitha Chatrpathi

Sangha Svajana Vidrohi Gana Vidhwamsa Vratamati Chatrapathi

Aarthatrana Dhustadhyumna Kshaatra Spuurthi Dhidhiti, Bheemakshmapathi,Shiksha Smruthi Sthapathi....||_

----------


## blue24

मेरी भी BADBOY123455 भाई की तरह अलग इचा है, मुझे संस्कृत गाने के बोल चाहिये, भाई कृपया करके हो सके तो मुझे इसके बोल ला दीजिये यह गाना भोले नाथ का है |

आपके जवाब की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी |

धन्यवाद् |

----------


## mzone420

> मेरी भी BADBOY123455 भाई की तरह अलग इचा है, मुझे संस्कृत गाने के बोल चाहिये, भाई कृपया करके हो सके तो मुझे इसके बोल ला दीजिये यह गाना भोले नाथ का है |
> आपके जवाब की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी |
> धन्यवाद् |



क्षमा करना मित्र, आपकी डिमांड मैं पूरी नहीं कर पाऊंगा..
अगर हिंदी में होता तब तो शायद पूरी भी कर पाता पर ....
एक बार फिर से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ,,,

----------


## badboy123455

> वैसे मुझे इस गाने के बारे में कुछ पता नहीं है, फिर भी गूगलश्री की मदद से कोशिस कर रहा हूँ, आपके लिए ....
> शायद आपकी डिमांड ये हो -------
> 
> _||Agni Skalana Sandhaghdharipu Varga Pralya Radha Chatrapathi
> 
> Madhyamdhina Samudhyath Kirana Vidyuddhumani Khani Chatrapathi
> 
> Thajjem Thajjenu Thadhim Dhirana Dhim Dhim Thakita Nata Chatrapathi
> 
> ...



*मित्र मुझे लगा अबकी बार शायद मांग पूरी ना हो 
लेकिन आपने जादू कई तरह पूरी कर दी 
ये वाही गाना हे 
पर अंग्रेजी में क्यों हे क्या हिंदी में नहीं मिल सकता 
अभी में आपको रेपो नहीं दे पा रहा हू 
लेकिन हार्दिक धन्यवाद:salut:*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र मुझे लगा अबकी बार शायद मांग पूरी ना हो 
> लेकिन आपने जादू कई तरह पूरी कर दी 
> ये वाही गाना हे 
> पर अंग्रेजी में क्यों हे क्या हिंदी में नहीं मिल सकता 
> अभी में आपको रेपो नहीं दे पा रहा हू 
> लेकिन हार्दिक धन्यवाद:salut:*


हिंदी में उपलब्ध करवाने की कोशिस करता हूँ मित्र.....

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र मुझे लगा अबकी बार शायद मांग पूरी ना हो 
> लेकिन आपने जादू कई तरह पूरी कर दी 
> ये वाही गाना हे 
> पर अंग्रेजी में क्यों हे क्या हिंदी में नहीं मिल सकता 
> अभी में आपको रेपो नहीं दे पा रहा हू 
> लेकिन हार्दिक धन्यवाद:salut:*


ये लीजिए आपकी डिमांड मित्र....




_||अग्नि स्कलना संधाघधारिपू वार्गा प्रलया राधा छत्रपति

मध्यमधिना समुध्वाथ किरना विद्वुद्दुमानी खानी छत्रपति 

थज्जेम थज्जेम थाधिम धीरना धिम धिम थाकिता नाता छत्रपति

उर्वी वलाया संभाव्ययारा स्वच्छ्न्दागुनाध  ...||

|| कुम्भी निकारा खुम्भास्ठा गुरू खुंभी वलाया पथी छत्रपति

झंजहा पावना गर्वपहारा विन्धवादरी समादृथी छत्रपति 

चंदा प्रबला दोअर्धनदाजिथा हुर्धंदा भाता तथी छत्रपति

शत्रु प्रकारा विच्चेदकारा भीमा अर्जुन प्राथी...||

|| धिग धिग विजया ढंका निनादा घंतारावा तुस्श्हिता छत्रपति

संघा स्वजना विद्रोही गण विध्वम्सा व्रतामती छत्रपति 

आर्थात्रना धुस्ताध्युमना क्षात्रा स्पूर्थी धिधिती, भीमाक्ष्मपथी, शिक्षा स्म्रुथी स्थापथी ...||_

----------


## blue24

> क्षमा करना मित्र, आपकी डिमांड मैं पूरी नहीं कर पाऊंगा..
> अगर हिंदी में होता तब तो शायद पूरी भी कर पाता पर ....
> एक बार फिर से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ,,,


mzone420 भाई मुझे भी लग रहा था की संस्कृत भाषा की वजह से यह मुश्किल है, पर फिर भी आपको पूछे बिना न रहे पाया | कोई दिक्कत नहीं मित्र आपने अपना कीमती समय दिया वोही बहुत है मेरे लिए, आपका खूब खूब धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## badboy123455

> ये लीजिए आपकी डिमांड मित्र....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _||अग्नि स्कलना संधाघधारिपू वार्गा प्रलया राधा छत्रपति
> 
> मध्यमधिना समुध्वाथ किरना विद्वुद्दुमानी खानी छत्रपति 
> 
> ...



*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र अब में इसे डाउनलोड कर लूँगा 
हार्दिक आभार*

----------


## mzone420

> mzone420 भाई मुझे भी लग रहा था की संस्कृत भाषा की वजह से यह मुश्किल है, पर फिर भी आपको पूछे बिना न रहे पाया | कोई दिक्कत नहीं मित्र आपने अपना कीमती समय दिया वोही बहुत है मेरे लिए, आपका खूब खूब धन्यवाद् |


धन्यवाद मित्र.. 
और आपका हमेशा ही स्वागत है

----------


## mzone420

> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र अब में इसे डाउनलोड कर लूँगा 
> हार्दिक आभार*



आपका स्वागत है मित्र....

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत ही बढ़िया कार्य मित्र .....................

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत ही बढ़िया कार्य मित्र .....................


शुक्रिया भाई... :)

----------


## Parbat

जोने भाई, एक गुज़ारिश है आपसे.
अगर आप "तुझे भुला दिया" फिल्म अंजना अंजनी से, के बोल बता सकें.
खास कर के जो कोरस में पंजाबी बोल है वो "नैना लगिया ..........."
अगर साथ मैं इस गाने के गिटर के कोड्स बता सके तो वाकई मैं बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Parbat

कृपया अगर इस गीत के शब्द भी बता सके तो बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी.

----------


## mzone420

> जोने भाई, एक गुज़ारिश है आपसे.
> अगर आप "तुझे भुला दिया" फिल्म अंजना अंजनी से, के बोल बता सकें.
> खास कर के जो कोरस में पंजाबी बोल है वो "नैना लगिया ..........."
> अगर साथ मैं इस गाने के गिटर के कोड्स बता सके तो वाकई मैं बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी.
> धन्यवाद.


मित्र आपकी सभी डिमांड मैं आज दोपहर तक पूरी कर दूँगा, आज ज़रा लाइट की समस्या है, और लैपटॉप की बेटरी भी खतम होने वाली है...
शुभ रात्रि मित्र...

----------


## Parbat

> मित्र आपकी सभी डिमांड मैं आज दोपहर तक पूरी कर दूँगा, आज ज़रा लाइट की समस्या है, और लैपटॉप की बेटरी भी खतम होने वाली है...
> शुभ रात्रि मित्र...


जी  ज़ोन भाई,
बड़ी मेहरबानी आपकी.
शुभ रात्रि आप को.

----------


## Devil khan

जोन भाई आप् कमाल हों ...................

----------


## mamta007

मुझे बोर्डर फिल्म का गाना  ' ऐ जाते हुए लम्हों , जरा ठहरो -जरा ठहरो ' के बोल चाहिए मित्र............

----------


## Parbat

ए जाते हुए लम्हों जरा ठहरो हरा ठहरो, -२
मैं भी तो चलता हूँ. जरा उनसे मिलता हूँ.
जो एक बात दिल में है उनसे कहू.
तो चलूं तो चालू, हम्म हम्म हम्म 
तो चालू तो चालू तो चालू, - २

ए जाते हुए लम्हों जरा ठहरो जरा ठहरो,

उनके चेहरे की ये नर्मिया, उनकी जुल्फों की यह बदलीया,
उनकी आँखों के रोशन दिए, उनके होठों की ये सुर्खियाँ -२

सब उनके हैं जलवे, मैं चलने से पहले,
सांसों में आँखों में, ख्वाबो में यादों में,
और इस दिल में उनको छुपके रखु,

तो चलूं तो चालू, हम्म हम्म हम्म 
तो चालू तो चालू तो चालू, - २

मैं कहीं भी रहूँ ए सनम, मुझको है जिंदगी की कसम,
फासले आते जाते रहे, प्यार लेकिन नहीं होगा कम -२

जीने चाहू जिन्हें पुजू उन्हें देखू उन्हें छू लू
जरा बाते तोह कर लू, जरा बाँहों में भर लू.
मैं इस चंद से माथे को चूम लूं.

तो चलूं तो चालू, हम्म हम्म हम्म 
तो चालू तो चालू तो चालू, 
ए जाते हुए लम्हों जरा ठहरो हरा ठहरो, -२
मैं भी तो चलता हूँ. जरा उनसे मिलता हूँ.
जो एक बात दिल में है उनसे कहू.

तो चलूं तो चालू, हम्म हम्म हम्म 
तो चालू तो चालू तो चालू,


फिल्म का नाम – बोर्डर
संगीत –अन्नू मालिक
गायक – रूपकुमार राठोड

----------


## Parbat

जोने भाई इनकी डिमांड मैंने पूरी कर दी है,
आप कृपया मेरी डिमांड पूरी करे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी.
धन्यवाद

----------


## mzone420

> जोने भाई इनकी डिमांड मैंने पूरी कर दी है,
> आप कृपया मेरी डिमांड पूरी करे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी.
> धन्यवाद


इस प्यारे से गाने को गाया है मोहित चौहान, शेखर रव्जियानी और श्रुति पाठक नें मिलकर.. और विशाल-शेखर ने दिया है संगीत...






नैणा लगियां बारिशां
ते सूखे-सूखे सपने वी पिज्ज गए
नैणा लगियां बारिशां
रोवे पालकां दे कोने विच नींद मेरी
नैणा लगियां बारिशां
हान्जू डिगदे ने चोट लगे दिल ते
नैणा लगियांबारिशां
रुत बिरहा दे बदलाँ दी छा गयी

काली काली खाली रातों से
होने लगी है दोस्ती
खोया-खोया इन राहों में
अब मेरा कुछ भी नहीं
हर पल हर लम्हां, मैं कैसे सहता हूँ
हर पल हर लम्हां, मैं खुद से ये कहता रहता हूँ
तुझे भुला दिया ओ
फिर क्यूँ तेरी यादों ने
मुझे रुला दिया..

तेरी यादों में लिख जो लफ्ज़ देते हैं सुनाई
बीते लम्हें पूछते हैं क्यूँ हुए ऐसे जुदा खुदा,
खुदा मिला जो ये फासला है
खुदा तेरा ही ये फैसला हैं
खुदा होना था वो हो गया
जो तुने था लिखा
तुझे भुला दिया ...

दो पल तुझसे जुड़ा था,
ऐसे फिर रस्ता मुड़ा था,
तुझसे मैं खोने लगा,
जुदा जैसे होने लगा,
मुझसे कुछ मेरा
तू ही मेरे लिए अब कर दुआ,
तू ही इस दर्द से कर दे जुदा,
तेरा हो के तेरा जो मैं ना रहा,
मैं ये खुद से कहता हूँ,
तुझे भुला दिया...

GUITAR CHORDS 

पहले Bm-Em-G २ बार धीरे-धीरे प्ले करें....

Bm................F#m....
Naina Laggeyan Baarsihan
...........G..............A......
Tu sukke sukke sapne vi pijj gaye
Bm................F#m....
Naina Laggeyan Baarsihan
...........G..............A........
Rove palkan de Kone vich neend meri
Bm................F#m....
Naina Laggeyan Baarsihan
...........G..............A....
Hanju digde ne chot lage dil te
Bm.................G....
Naina Laggeyan Baarsihan
......A..................G.......
Rut birha de badlan di chhaa gayi

Bm....................F#m...
Kaali kaali khaali raaton se
.......G...A....Bm..
Hone lagi hai dosti
Bm....................F#m...
khoya khoya in raahon mein
.......G...A....Bm...
Ab mera kuch bhi nahi
Bm............G..........D...........A..
Har pal her lamha, main kaise sehta hoon
Bm.............G.........D......................A. .
Har pal her lamha main khud se yeh kehta rehta hoon

Bm.....G......A.....
Tujhe bhula diya, oh,
Bm.....G......A.....
Tujhe bhula diya, oh
Bm.....G......A.....
Tujhe bhula diya, oh
......Em..........A.....
Phir kyun teri yaadon ne
Bm.....G......A.....
Mujhe rula diya.. oh
A...........Bm...
Mujhe rula diya .

Bm..........................G........A.........
Teri yaadon mein likhe jo lafz dete hai sunaai
Bm..........................G........A............ ..
beete lamhe poochhte hain kyun hue aise juda.. khuda,
G..................A........
Khuda mila jo yeh fasla hain
G..................A........
Khuda tera hi yeh faisla hain
G..................A........
Khuda hona tha woh ho gaya
Em.....G.......Bm..
Jo tune thha likha

वैसे इस गाने के कॉर्ड्स मैंने ट्राई नहीं किया है, समयाभाव के कारण, ये मैंने नेट से लिया है.. आप इसे ट्राई करें फिर बताएँ क्या इसमें कोई सुधार की गुन्जाईस है या परफेक्ट है..

----------


## mzone420

> ए जाते हुए लम्हों जरा ठहरो हरा ठहरो, -२
> मैं भी तो चलता हूँ. जरा उनसे मिलता हूँ.
> जो एक बात दिल में है उनसे कहू.
> तो चलूं तो चालू, हम्म हम्म हम्म 
> तो चालू तो चालू तो चालू, - २
> 
> ए जाते हुए लम्हों जरा ठहरो जरा ठहरो,
> 
> उनके चेहरे की ये नर्मिया, उनकी जुल्फों की यह बदलीया,
> ...


सूत्र में सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र...




> जोन भाई आप् कमाल हों ...................


ये तो आपका बड़प्पन है भाई..... मैं तो बस कोशिस करता हूँ

----------


## mzone420

> कृपया अगर इस गीत के शब्द भी बता सके तो बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी.


बहुत ही प्यारा सूफ़ी गाना है दोस्त.....




_मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ
मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ 
मन्नो ना वसारीं मैंनू मेरे साहेबा 
मन्नो ना वसारीं मैंनू मेरे साहेबा
हर गल्लों वे मैं झुक्की आँ  
मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ

औगुन हारी कोगुन नाहीं
बक्श करें ताँ मैं छुटियाँ 
मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ

ज्यों पावे त्योँ राख़ प्यारेया
दामन तेरय मैं लुक्की आँ 
मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ

जे तूँ नज़र मेहर दी भालें 
चढ़ चौबारे मैं सुत्ती आँ 
मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ

कहे हुसैन फ़कीर साईं दा 
दर तेरय मैं कुट्टी आँ 
मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ_

दोस्त ये गाना पंजाबी में है जो मुझे आती नहीं,फिर भी सुनकर लिखने की कोशिस की है, इसलिए हो सकता है बोल थोड़े से इधर-उधर हो गए हों

----------


## Parbat

> इस प्यारे से गाने को गाया है मोहित चौहान, शेखर रव्जियानी और श्रुति पाठक नें मिलकर.. और विशाल-शेखर ने दिया है संगीत...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> नैणा लगियां बारिशां
> ते सूखे-सूखे सपने वी पिज्ज गए
> ...



वाह ज़ोन भाई वह. शुक्रिया भाई.

----------


## Parbat

> बहुत ही प्यारा सूफ़ी गाना है दोस्त.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ
> मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ 
> मन्नो ना वसारीं मैंनू मेरे साहेबा 
> मन्नो ना वसारीं मैंनू मेरे साहेबा
> ...



बड़ी मेहरबानि मेरे दोस्त. मेरे साथ भी यही मुश्किल हो रही थी. क्यों की गाना पंजाबी में था मुझे समझ में नहीं आ रहा था. आप के अथाग परिश्रम के लिए धन्यवाद भाई.

----------


## mzone420

> बड़ी मेहरबानि मेरे दोस्त. मेरे साथ भी यही मुश्किल हो रही थी. क्यों की गाना पंजाबी में था मुझे समझ में नहीं आ रहा था. आप के अथाग परिश्रम के लिए धन्यवाद भाई.



आपका स्वागत है मित्र...

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत ही प्यारा सूफ़ी गाना है दोस्त.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ
> मेरे साहेबा मैं तेरी हो मुक्की आँ 
> मन्नो ना वसारीं मैंनू मेरे साहेबा 
> मन्नो ना वसारीं मैंनू मेरे साहेबा
> ...


वैसे मित्र मैंने ये गाना पहले कभी नहीं सुना था, आपका धन्यवाद इतने अच्छे गाने से हमारा परिचय कराने के लिए

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र जोन जी एक बार फिर से आपकी जरूरत हे 
no one killed jessika
फिल्म का आली रे साली रे ये वाला गाना चाहिए 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## mzone420

> *मित्र जोन जी एक बार फिर से आपकी जरूरत हे 
> no one killed jessika
> फिल्म का आली रे साली रे ये वाला गाना चाहिए 
> धन्यवाद*


आपका फिर से स्वागत है भाई.... ये रही आपकी डिमांड 





"_धिनचक धिनचक...
रपा रप, रक् चिक रक् चिक धिनचक..

चल हट, मुह तोड़ दे,
हलकट मुहफट, ये फोड दे,

धिनचक धिनचक...
रपा रप, रक चिक रक् चिक...

ए चल हट, मुह तोड़ दे
हलकट मुहफट, ये फोड दे..

आली रे, साली रे
काली रे, झगड़ाली रे, नखराली रे, बवाली रे, हट
ए हट

आली रे, साली रे
मिलेगी तो दिवाली लेकिन मुह खोले तो गाली रे, हट 
ए हट

पतलून में जूनून है ए साला हट,(साला हट, साला हट)
गर्म ज़रा ये खून है ए साला हट(साला हट, साला हट)
ये थोड़ी सी कमीनी, थोड़ी नमकीनी
थोड़ी सी नशीली, थोड़ी ज़हरीली है, चल हट 

धिनचक धिनचक...
रपा रप, रक चिक रक् चिक...

बड़ी हाय-फाय, जिसपे मुह लगायी 
शामत आयी, जान लों 
है कड़वा धतूरा 
रामपुरी छुरा 
घुस गया पूरा, जान लों 

राहू या फिर केतू कि है आधी घरवाली 
आली आली आली साली आली रे आली 
टेम्पर है भयंकर उधड़े कैक्टस कि डाली 
आली आली आली साली आली 

आली रे, साली रे
भेजे में कचूमर भर के दिल का पिंजरा खाली रे, हट 
ए हट 

आली रे, साली रे 
सुर्ख़ियों से बुनती है मकड़ी कि जाली रे, हट
ए हट
पतलून में जूनून है ए साला हट, (साला हट, साला हट)
गर्म ज़रा ये खून है ए साला हट,(साला हट, साला हट)

जिसकी लुगाई, बनेगी रे भाई 
उसकी तबाही, पेपर में छपेगी, हट,

बूम बूम पटाखा दे 
धूम धूम धडाका दे 
चटका चटका दे 
अर्रे देख अर्रे देख 
भटका पराठा देख 
तडका पराठा देख, देख देख 
अर्रे आली आली आली छोरी आली रे, साली रे 
काली रे झगड़ाली रे नखराली रे बवाली रे चल 
आली रे, साली रे, काली रे, चल हट_ "

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या बात है मित्र............

----------


## mzone420

> क्या बात है मित्र............


धन्यवाद मित्र...

----------


## Teach Guru

भाई मुझे कांटे फिल्म का ये क्या हो गया राम रे के बोल चाहिए ये गाना फिल्म के एंड में आता है..............

मित्र मेरा एक सुझाव है यदि आपको अच्छा लगे तो .........आप lyrics के साथ विडियो तो देते ही है ...........बस इसके साथ ऍम पि थ्री का डाउनलोड लिंक भी दे दिया करो , सूत्र जबरदस्त हो जायेगा.............कुछ नया करो.....

----------


## Teach Guru

मुझे लगता है आपके इस सूत्र को नए सिरे से अपडेट करने का समय आ गया है..............

----------


## Devil khan

> *मित्र जोन जी एक बार फिर से आपकी जरूरत हे 
> no one killed jessika
> फिल्म का आली रे साली रे ये वाला गाना चाहिए 
> धन्यवाद*



क्या बैड भाई यंह भी गलियों वाले हि गाने की डिमांड

----------


## mzone420

> क्या बैड भाई यंह भी गलियों वाले हि गाने की डिमांड


हीहीही क्या करें..आदत से मजबूर हैं :pointlol:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई सलमान की bodygaard का तेरी मेरी मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल  दो ना .....lyrics भी , धन्यवाद

----------


## mzone420

> भाई सलमान की bodygaard का तेरी मेरी मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल  दो ना .....lyrics भी , धन्यवाद


*
चाँद जी आज शाम तक आपकी डिमांड पूरी हो जाएगी..*





> भाई मुझे कांटे फिल्म का ये क्या हो गया राम रे के बोल चाहिए ये गाना फिल्म के एंड में आता है..............
> 
> मित्र मेरा एक सुझाव है यदि आपको अच्छा लगे तो .........आप lyrics के साथ विडियो तो देते ही है ...........बस इसके साथ ऍम पि थ्री का डाउनलोड लिंक भी दे दिया करो , सूत्र जबरदस्त हो जायेगा.............कुछ नया करो.....


*माफ करना दोस्त.... इन दिनों मेरा नेट बहुत खराब चल रहा है...इसलिए आपकी डिमांड पूरी नहीं कर पाया अब तक... आज शाम तक आपकी डिमांड पूरी करने की कोशिस अवस्य करेंगे *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> [B]
> चाँद जी आज शाम तक आपकी डिमांड पूरी हो जाएगी..[/
> 
> 
> [


जी मित्र ...........

----------


## mzone420

*वास्तविकता को दर्शाता एक बैन पंजाबी गाना बब्बू मान द्वारा गाया गया--*





*"इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती 
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

कार सेवा दे नाते मंगदे रसद नोटा दी थैली
मैं सुनिया बाबाए ने अज्ज कल गड्डी कीमती ले लायी
कार सेवा दे नाते मंगदे रसद नोटा दी थैली 
मैं सुनिया बाबाए ने अज्ज कल गड्डी कीमती ले लायी 
ईना अनपढ़ बीबियाँ ने वंडे गल रब दी तख्ती पाती 
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डी ते लाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

छोटी जी गल उत्ते हो जांदे दंगे लग्दियाँ एग्गा 
कोई बंदा सेफ नही है राह जन्दिआं लाठ्न पग्गा
छोटी जी गल उत्ते हो जांदे दंगे लग्दियाँ एग्गा 
कोई बंदा सेफ नही है राह जन्दिआं लाठ्न पग्गा
अए कीगो धर्मा दी किसे दी बच के तुर् जे छाती
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते ला ती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गा ती

लाई लाई दो चार ढोलकियां पंज सत् चिमटे रख नाले
बीबियाँ ते VIP घूमाँगे छत्तों पैर दुआले 
लाई लाई दो चार ढोलकियां पंज सत् चिमटे रख नाले
बीबियाँ ते VIP घूमाँगे छत्तों पैर दुआले
असी बड़े महान हाँ किसे बे छूती फूक चुकाती 
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

कानू टप्पे स्टेज आ रख के बाजा तू वी गा लाए
तेरे बाग पल गया ए जा सेंटर विच गुली पा लाए 
कानू टप्पे स्टेज आ रख के बाजा तू वी गा लाए
तेरे बाग पल गया ए जा सेंटर विच गुली पा लाए 
रीलां हुन विकां गियान नी शुरू कर खेती गायक साथी
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती"*

----------


## mzone420

> भाई मुझे कांटे फिल्म का ये क्या हो गया राम रे के बोल चाहिए ये गाना फिल्म के एंड में आता है..............
> 
> मित्र मेरा एक सुझाव है यदि आपको अच्छा लगे तो .........आप lyrics के साथ विडियो तो देते ही है ...........बस इसके साथ ऍम पि थ्री का डाउनलोड लिंक भी दे दिया करो , सूत्र जबरदस्त हो जायेगा.............कुछ नया करो.....


*
'काटें' फिल्म से आपकी डिमांड भाई... "ये क्या हो गया रामा रे"*




*"सोचा नही था तकदीर यहां लाएगी
मंजिल पे आते ही जान चली जायेगी
ओ, यह तो सिकंदर ने भी नही था सोचा
आने से पहले ख़ुशी लौट जायेगी
हमने सोचा था क्या, और क्या से क्या हुआ
जा रहे है आज ये ज़माने को बताके

{ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे....
 ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे....}

तेरा कुसूर था या मेरा कुसूर था
तेरा गुरूर था या मेरा गुरूर था
रब्बा मै इतना बुरा नही होता
तू अगर बेवफा नही होता
इतना बता मुझे, क्या मिला तुझे
ग़म के ये कांटे मेरी राहो मे बिछाके

{ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे....
 ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे....}"*
**आपका सुझाव तो बहुत अच्छा है पर मित्र mp3 लिंक देने से पहले खुद चेक भी तो करना पड़ता है ना..और मेरे नेट वैसे ही बहुत खराब चल रहा है कुछ दिनों से.. भविष्य में इसे पूरा करने की कोशिश अवश्य करेंगे. **

----------


## mzone420

*'बॉडीगार्ड' फिल्म का ये गाना मुझे भी बहुत पसंद है....
इस खूबसूरत गाने को गया है राहत फ़तेह अली खान और श्रेया घोसाल ने, शब्बीर अहमद ने लिखे है बोल और सुरों से सजाया है हिमेश रेशमिया नें...*







"*तेरी मेरी, मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए
इक लड़का और इक लड़की की ये कहानी है नयी
दो लफ़्ज़ों में यह बयान न हो पाए

तेरी मेरी, मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए 
इक दूजे से ही जुदा जब इक दूजे के लिए बने
तेरी मेरी, मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए

तुमसे दिल जो लगाया तो जहां मैंने पाया
कभी सोचा न था यूँ मीलों दूर होगा साया
क्यूँ खुदा तुने मुझे ऐसा ख्वाब दिखाया
जब हकीकत में उसे तोडना था

इक दूजे से हुए जुदा, जब इक दूजे के लिए बने
तेरी मेरी, मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए

तेरी मेरी बातों का हर लम्हा सब से अनजाना,
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए
हर एहसास में तू है , हर इक याद में तेरा अफसाना
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए

सारा दिन बीत जाए, सारी रात जगाये
बस ख्याल तुम्हारा लम्हा लम्हा तडपाये
यह तड़प कह रही है मिट जाए फासले ये तेरे मेरे दरम्यान जो है सारे

इक दूजे से हुए जुदा जब इक दूजे के लिए बने 
तेरी मेरी बातो का हर लम्हा सब से अनजाना
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए
हर एहसास में तू है हर इक याद में तेरा अफसाना
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए

तेरी मेरी, मेरी तेरी प्रेम कहानी है मुश्किल
दो लफ़्ज़ों में ये बयां न हो पाए
*"

----------


## Devil khan

वाह जोन भाई आप् तो सबको सिंगर बना देंगे

----------


## badboy123455

> वाह जोन भाई आप् तो सबको सिंगर बना देंगे



*गिटार तो सबको पहले ही पकड़ा रखा हे लोन भाई ने* :)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *'बॉडीगार्ड' फिल्म का ये गाना मुझे भी बहुत पसंद है....
> इस खूबसूरत गाने को गया है राहत फ़तेह अली खान और श्रेया घोसाल ने, शब्बीर अहमद ने लिखे है बोल और सुरों से सजाया है हिमेश रेशमिया नें...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




धन्यवाद भाई, रेपों ++++

----------


## mzone420

> वाह जोन भाई आप् तो सबको सिंगर बना देंगे





> *गिटार तो सबको पहले ही पकड़ा रखा हे लोन भाई ने* :)





> धन्यवाद भाई, रेपों ++++


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया भाईयो :)

----------


## mzone420

> वाह जोन भाई आप् तो सबको सिंगर बना देंगे





> *गिटार तो सबको पहले ही पकड़ा रखा हे लोन भाई ने* :)





> धन्यवाद भाई, रेपों ++++


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया भाईयो :)

----------


## FASTER FASTER

मुझे भी एक गाने के बोल चाहिए 
फिल्म शोले 
गाना - ये दोस्ती हम ना तोडेगे

----------


## mzone420

> मुझे भी एक गाने के बोल चाहिए 
> फिल्म शोले 
> गाना - ये दोस्ती हम ना तोडेगे


*शोले फिल्म के इस यादगार गीत को लिखा है आनंद बख्शी जी नें जिसे सुरों में ढाला है आर.डी.बर्मन जी नें और गाया है किशोर दा और मन्ना दा नें...
*




"ये दोस्ती हम नहीं तोड़ेंगे
तोड़ेंगे दम मगर
तेरा साथ ना छोडेंगे

मेरी जीत, तेरी जीत
तेरी हार, मेरी हार
सुन ऐ मेरे यार
तेरा ग़म, मेरा ग़म
मेरी जान, तेरी जान
ऐसा अपना प्यार
ज़ान पे भी खेलेंगे
तेरे लिये ले लेंगे
सबसे दुश्मनी
ये दोस्ती हम नहीं तोड़ेंगे
तोड़ेंगे दम मगर
तेरा साथ ना छोडेंगे.

लोगों को आते हैं
दो नज़र हम मगर
देखो दो नहीं
हों जुदा या ख़फ़ा
ऐ खुदा है दुआ
ऐसा हो नहीं
खाना-पीना साथ है
मरना-जीना साथ है
सारी ज़िन्दगी
ये दोस्ती हम नहीं तोड़ेंगे
तोड़ेंगे दम मगर
तेरा साथ ना छोडेंगे."

----------


## mzone420

*मान जी का एक और बैन गाना..*





*ज़रा सोच के सुनाई अज्ज फैसला
नी जुम्मेवारी बड़ी भारी ए 
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए

देरेयाँ ने कीता सिख पंथ कमजोर 
लैंड-क्रूज चे घुमड़े ने चोर 
बेनज़ीर पता नी खातो मारती 
जित गया ओबामा खुश बड्डे भारती  
बैठा तेलगी नज़ारे लह्न्दा जेल चे 
नी सपोर्ट ओह्नु सरकारिये ए  
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए

मनो या ना मनो बुश वी है पंगेबाज
मिनटा चे फिदायिन देखो डा गए ताज 
अपने ही कम लग्गी होई अल-कायदा 
पता नी नुकसान है या है फायदा 
अजो इकठे होके देश लयी लरिये  
संकट सड्डे उत्ते भारी ए 
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए

उन्ज मेरे हाथां दियां लीना वी ने लम्बियाँ 
रेल दियां लाइन वंग सारियां निकमियाँ  
पैसा लेके अज्जकल चोके सिक्के वजदे  
रोटी नाल नै एह ताँ चर्रे नाल रजदे 
तिन सबूत सिंह फांसी उत्ते चरने 
नी सरकार दी ए होशियारी ए 
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए*

----------


## Teach Guru

> 'काटें' फिल्म से आपकी डिमांड भाई... "ये क्या हो गया रामा रे"सोचा नही था तकदीर यहां लाएगीमंजिल पे आते ही जान चली जायेगीओ, यह तो सिकंदर ने भी नही था सोचाआने से पहले ख़ुशी लौट जायेगीहमने सोचा था क्या, और क्या से क्या हुआजा रहे है आज ये ज़माने को बताके{ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे.... ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे....}तेरा कुसूर था या मेरा कुसूर थातेरा गुरूर था या मेरा गुरूर थारब्बा मै इतना बुरा नही होतातू अगर बेवफा नही होताइतना बता मुझे, क्या मिला तुझेग़म के ये कांटे मेरी राहो मे बिछाके{ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे.... ये क्या हो गया रामा रे, ये क्या हो गया मौला रे....**आपका सुझाव तो बहुत अच्छा है पर मित्र mp3 लिंक देने से पहले खुद चेक भी तो करना पड़ता है ना..और मेरे नेट वैसे ही बहुत खराब चल रहा है कुछ दिनों से.. भविष्य में इसे पूरा करने की कोशिश अवश्य करेंगे. **


बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र..गाने के बोल के लिए ..........और मुझे खुशी है की मेरा सुझाव आपको पसंद आया....

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत - बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र..गाने के बोल के लिए ..........और मुझे खुशी है की मेरा सुझाव आपको पसंद आया....




*आपका स्वागत है मित्र*

----------


## Parbat

ज़ोन भाई मेरी एक डिमांड अधुर है अब तक. पता नहीं आप को याद भी है की नहीं...

----------


## mzone420

> ज़ोन भाई मेरी एक डिमांड अधुर है अब तक. पता नहीं आप को याद भी है की नहीं...


याद तो है पर क्या करूँ... आप तो समझ सकते है मेरी मजबूरी...जैसे ही फ्री होता हूँ..आपकी डिमांड पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा.. बड़ी मुश्किल से टाइम निकालकर फोरम पर ही आ पाता हूँ..

----------


## Parbat

> याद तो है पर क्या करूँ... आप तो समझ सकते है मेरी मजबूरी...जैसे ही फ्री होता हूँ..आपकी डिमांड पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा.. बड़ी मुश्किल से टाइम निकालकर फोरम पर ही आ पाता हूँ..


कोई बात नहीं भाई.............
हम इंतज़ार करेंगे.

मगर छोड़ेंगे नहीं.......................

ही ही ही ही................

----------


## sangita_sharma

जब जब आया पास तेरे एक सुकून मिला
 जिसे में था भूलता आया वो वजूद मिला 
जब आये मौसम गम के तुझे याद किया 
जब सहमे तनहापन से तुझे याद किया 
इस सोंग की पूरी  लिरिक्स दीजिये कृपया 
हो सके तो डाऊनलोड लिंक भी

----------


## mzone420

> जब जब आया पास तेरे एक सुकून मिला
>  जिसे में था भूलता आया वो वजूद मिला 
> जब आये मौसम गम के तुझे याद किया 
> जब सहमे तनहापन से तुझे याद किया 
> इस सोंग की पूरी  लिरिक्स दीजिये कृपया 
> हो सके तो डाऊनलोड लिंक भी


*जब जब तेरे पास मैं आया इक सुकून मिला
जिसे मैं था भूलता आया वो वजूद मिला
जब आए मौसम गम के तुझे याद किया
जब सहमे तन्हापन से तुझे याद किया
दिल संभल जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू
दिल यहीं रुक जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू
ऐसा क्यूँ कर हुआ जानू ना मैं जानू ना
दिल संभल जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू
दिल यहीं रुक जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू

जिस राह पे है घर तेरा अक्सर वहाँ से हाँ मैं हूँ गुज़रा
शायद यही दिल में रहा तू मुझको मिल जाए क्या पता
क्या है यह सिलसिला जानू ना मैं जानू ना
दिल संभल जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू
दिल यहीं रुक जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू

कुछ भी नही जब दरमियाँ फिर क्यूँ है दिल तेरे ही ख्वाब बुनता
चाहा की दे तुझको भुला पर यह भी मुमकिन हो ना सका
क्या है यह मामला जानू ना मैं जानू ना
दिल संभल जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू
दिल यहीं रुक जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू
दिल संभल जा ज़रा फिर मोहब्बत करने चला है तू* 

download link

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका शुक्रिया बहुत ही दिलकश  सोंग हे

----------


## mzone420

> आपका शुक्रिया बहुत ही दिलकश  सोंग हे


आपका स्वागत है नियामक जी

----------


## sangita_sharma

''यारा सिली सिली बिरहा की रात का जलना'' इस फिल्म की लिरिक्स दीजिये

----------


## sangita_sharma

ब्रेथ लेस (शंकर महादेवन ) इस सोंग की लिरिक्स दीजिये कृपया

----------


## alysweety

lyrics of breathless

*कोई जो मिला तो मुझे ऐसा लगता था जैसे मेरी सारी दुनिया मैं गीतों कि रुत  और रंगों कि बरखा है खुशबु कि आंधी है  महकी हुई सी अब सारी फिजायें हैं  बहकी हुई सी अब सारी हवाएं हैं  खोयी हुई सी अब सारी दिशाएँ हैं बदली हुई से अब सारी अदाएं हैं   जागी उम्मेंगें हैं, धड़क रहा है दिल  साँसों मैं तूफ़ान हैं, होटों पे नगमे हैं  आखों मैं सपने हैं, सपनों मैं बीते hue सारे वो लम्हे हैं  जब कोई आया था, नज़रों पे छाया था   दिल मैं समाया था, कैसे मैं बताऊँ तुम्हे  कैसे उसें पाया था, प्यारे se क एहरे पे बिखरी जो  जुल्फें  तो ऐसा लगता था जैसे कोहरे के पीछे   एक ओस मैं धुला हुआ फूल खिला है जैसे   बादल मैं इक चाँद छुपा है   और झाँक रहा है जैसे रात के परदे मैं   एक सवेरा है रोशन रोशन आखों मैं  सपनों का सागर जिसमें प्रेम सितारों कि  चादर   जैसे झलक रही है   लहरों लहरों बात करे तो जैसे मोती बरसे  जैसे कहीं चांदी कि पायल गूंजी   जैसे कहीं शीशे मैं जाम गिरे  और छन् से टूटे जैसे कोई छिप के सितार बजाये   जैसे कोई चांदनी रात मैं गए   जैसे  कोई  होले से पास बुलाये   कैसी मीठी बातें थी  वो कैसी मुलाकातें थी  वो जब मैंने जाना था   नज़रों से कैसे पिघलते हैं दिल  और आरज़ू पाती है कैसे मंजिल  और कैसे उतरता है चाँद जमीन पर  कैसे कभी लगता है स्वर्ग अगर है  तो बस है यहीं पर  उसने बनाया मुझे, और समझाया मुझे   हम जो मिले हैं, हमें ऐसे ही मिलना था   गुल जो खिले हैं, उन्हें ऐसे ही खिलना था  जन्मो के बंधन, जन्मो के रिश्ते हैं  जब भी हम जन्मे तो हम यहीं मिलते हैं   कानों मैं मेरे जैसे, शाहेद सा घुलने लगे * *ख़्वाबों के दर जैसे आखों मैं खुलने लगे*

----------


## alysweety

ख़्वाबों कि दुनिया भी कितनी हसीं और  कैसी रंगीन थी ख़्वाबों कि दुनिया  जो कहने को थी पर कहीं भी नहीं थी   ख्वाब जो टूटे मेरे, आख जो खुली मेरी  होश जो आया मुझे  मैंने देखा मैंने जाना  वो जो कभी आया था, नज़रों पे छाया था  दिल मैं समाया था, जा भी चूका है  और दिल मेरा अब है तनहा तनहा  न तो कोई अरमान है, न कोई तमन्ना है  और न कोई सपना है  अब जो मेरे दिन और अब जो मेरी रातें हैं  उनमें सिर्फ आंसूं हैं  उनमें सिफ दर्द कि रंज कि बातें हैं  और फर्यादें हैं  मेरा अब भी कोई नहीं मैं हूँ और खोये  हुए प्यार कि यादें हैं  (3)

----------


## alysweety

lyrics of yara sili sili 

यारा सिली सिली, बिरहा के रात का जलना
ये भी कोइ जीना हैं, ये भी कोइ मरना  टूटी हुयी चुडीयों से, जोडू ये कलाई मैं
पिछली गली में जाने, क्या छोड़ आयी मैं
बीती हुयी गलियों से, फिर से गुजरना  पैरों में ना साया कोइ, सर पे ना साई रे
मेरे साथ जाए ना, मेरी परछाई रे
बाहर उजाला हैं, अन्दर विराना

----------


## sangita_sharma

''ब्रेथ लेस '' के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र कहते हे की इसे हफ्ते में दो बार गाने से पेरेलेसिस का खतरा नहीं होता उम्र भर

----------


## sangita_sharma

''यारा सिली सिली ''ये गीत तो अधुरा हे मित्र यदि आप यंहा पूरा गीत प्रस्तुत कर सके तो आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

> ''यारा सिली सिली बिरहा की रात का जलना'' इस फिल्म की लिरिक्स दीजिये


यारा सिली सिली, बिरहा के रात का जलना
ये भी कोइ जीना हैं, ये भी कोइ मरना

टूटी हुयी चुडीयों से, जोडू ये कलाई मैं
पिछली गली में जाने, क्या छोड़ आयी मैं
बीती हुयी गलियों से, फिर से गुजरना

पैरों में ना साया कोइ, सर पे ना साई रे
मेरे साथ जाए ना, मेरी परछाई रे
बाहर उजाला हैं, अन्दर विराना

----------


## POWERFULL

फिल्म - आशिकीगायक - कुमार सानूसाँसों की ज़रूरत है जैसे ज़िंदगी के लिए -2ज़िंदगी के लिए -2बस एक सनम चाहिए आशिकी के लिएजाम की ज़रूरत है जैसेजाम की ज़रूरत है जैसे बेखुदी के लिएहन एक सनम चाहिए आशिकी के लिए -2वक़्त के हाथों में सबकी तकदीरे हैं -2आईना झूठा है सच्ची तस्वीरें हैंजहाँ दर्द है वहीं गीत हैजहाँ प्यास है वहीं मीत हैकोई ना जाने मगर जीने की यही रीत हैसाज़ की ज़रूरत है जैसेसाज़ की ज़रूरत है जैसे मौसीक़ी के लिएबस एक सनम चाहिए आशिकी के लिएमंज़िलें हासिल हैं फिर भी एक दूरी हैबिना हमराही के ज़िंदगी अधूरी हैमिलेगी कहीं कोई राहगुज़ारतन्हा कटेगा कैसे ये सफ़रमेरे सपने हो जहाँढूंढूं मैं ऐसी नज़रचाँद की ज़रूरत है जैसेचाँद की ज़रूरत है जैसे चाँदनी के लिएबस एक सनम चाहिए आशिकी के लिएसाँसों की ज़रूरत ...

----------


## mzone420

* 
खामोशियाँ आवाज़ हैं 
तुम सुनने तो आओ कभी 
छूकर तुम्हें खिल जाएंगी 
घर इनको बुलाओ कभी 
बेकरार हैं बात करने को 
कहने दो इनको ज़रा 
खामोशियाँ..तेरी मेरी, खामोशियाँ 
खामोशियाँ..लिपटी हुई, खामोशियाँ 

क्या उस गली में कभी तेरा जाना हुआ 
जहाँ से ज़माने को गुज़रे ज़माना हुआ 
मेरा समय तो वहीं पे है ठहरा हुआ 
बताऊँ तुम्हें क्या मेरे साथ क्या क्या हुआ 

हम्म..खामोशियाँ एक साज़ है 
तुम धुन कोई आओ ज़रा 
खोमोशियां अलफ़ाज़ हैं 
कभी आ गुनगुना ले ज़रा 
बेकरार हैं बात करने को 
कहने दो इनको ज़रा.. हां..
खामोशियाँ..तेरी मेरी, खामोशियाँ 
खामोशियाँ..लिपटी हुई, खामोशियाँ 

नदिया का पानी भी खामोश बहता यहां 
खिली चांदनी में छिपी लाख खामोशियाँ 
बारिश की बूंदों की होती कहाँ है जुबां 
सुलगते दिलों में है खामोश उठता धुंआ 
खामोशियाँ आकाश हैं  
तुम उड़ने तो आओ ज़रा 
खामोशियाँ एहसास है 
तुम्हें महसूस होती है क्या 
बेकरार है बात करने को 
कहने दो इनको ज़रा.. हां.. 
[खामोशियाँ..तेरी मेरी, खामोशियाँ 
खामोशियाँ..लिपटी हुई, खामोशियाँ]
*

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया है . mzone420 ji

----------

